# N86



## yogi7272 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi guys, i have been waiting for n86 to arrive ..looks very impressive ..All the flaws of n85 seems be corrected. Apart from lack of xenon flash, this handset looks perfect for me..

*translate.google.com/translate?pre...w/nokia-n86.shtml&sl=ru&tl=en&history_state0=

*translate.google.com/translate?pre...okia_N86-rev.html&sl=ru&tl=en&history_state0=

my dealer just told me that its available here and its priced at 25k ..which i think is too much ..as expected  price was about 23 k .. now if someone could locate it in ur area then pls post its price here ..


----------



## rajhot (Jun 16, 2009)

Waiting for sample images


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 16, 2009)

Actually i am not going to get it early. A friend is interested. This time i will wait for gsmarena review as well as initial user feedback before going for it. From whatever i have read on net, its build quality is very good. We all know build quality of n85 suck. Also i am not fond of that dual led flash setup. Other than that it looks very impressive if its priced at 22-23k. Also initial camera samples are not much better than sammy innov8.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 16, 2009)

^^The images are worse than the C905. As the review states.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^^^
Here u go. I think we should wait for gsmarena review to find that out. And chances of it happening are very low.


----------



## krates (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't believe it can happen... I think N86 will outperform INNOV8 even

if the price is right I will try to convince my mom to get me this


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jun 16, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^The images are worse than the C905. As the review states.



source plz...


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 16, 2009)

N86 photos running early firmware

*dailymobile.se/2009/05/10/pictures-nokia-n86-and-8mp-camera-photo-samples/

look at the photos of the lense on the grass .

what i see is its not much different than innov8 , but being nokia N86 is certainly better as a 'phone' , at 23-25K its worth for its price.

BTW , it just stared to ship in other places of the world so i am yet to hera much review of this phone , hold off uying this phone until you gets people's opinion


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 16, 2009)

No xenon. meh.

my C905 already had about 4 firmware updates and am also using modded camdrivers. Anyways. As you say so.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2009)

I will wait and see....wont comment soo early8)

BTW if its 23k its a good deal...much better then N85


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 17, 2009)

To all fellow thinkdigit members,  Avoid n85. Its build quality is pathetic and it is bound to give u some probs down the line. Insted n86 looks very well built. Again i will wait for more reviews of n86 specially, one from gsmarena to make any move. I am not going to be an early adopter as in n82 andn n85. n82 was a different story though. It was a gem from the
start. 

And all this talk of c905 being better than n86. All i can do is to laugh reading such stupid comment. n86 is not even out yet properly, no idea abt it firmware so how can someone make such statement. But then someone as dreamcatcher is only capable of it .. hee hee..


----------



## krates (Jun 17, 2009)

And i think the 8mp cam test that gsmarena did in that c905 got the lowest points too


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 17, 2009)

@ yogi

Dont trust any review 100% , wait for actual user experience . Remember that most review sample of n85 had good built quality. Also compare the 5800's pre release picture quality sample and actual picture quality sample , you'll have a feeling that nokia changed the camera module.

Regarding n86 picture quality , it seems to be very good for me , but lack of xenon flash is hurting .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2009)

Actually dwelling on it. N86 should indeed have the best image quality. When other manufacturers have had their phones out by October, N86 is out in june. LOL at Nokia. And that too a rehashed N85. Anyways good luck with your LED-flashed N86.

And @krates, C905 dint get the lowest marks in camera. Pixon did. And if you consider only the camera pints. It was at par with all the phones, albeit the video recording.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 17, 2009)

Using n82 right now.. and its xenon is unmatched .  and in the gsmarena shootout c905 stood last as far as i remembered.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2009)

^^Try the C905 xenon and speak.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 17, 2009)

^^^ tried and used c905 ..not much better than n82 xenon ..

dont post offtopic stuff anyway.. its about n86 not about ur crappy beloved c905 which even cant do vga video recording..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2009)

. Anyways, being a rehash i dont expect the N86 to have any better build than the N85.be happy with your vastly delayed phone. I would rather buy the satio in 3 months than this.

And keep your presumptions to yourself. Typical Nokia fanboi.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 17, 2009)

we all know who is the fanboy here .. hee hee


----------



## krazzy (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL! You guys still fight like kids.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 17, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> . Anyways, being a rehash i dont expect the N86 to have any better build than the N85.be happy with your vastly delayed phone. I would rather buy the satio in 3 months than this.
> 
> And keep your presumptions to yourself. Typical Nokia fanboi.



Why you're comparing a possibly $900 device with $500 device ?


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 17, 2009)

And guess what satio's ass will be kicked by samsung pixon 12...


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 17, 2009)

krazzy said:


> LOL! You guys still fight like kids.



Any idea when n86 will be available here ?  and its price ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> And guess what satio's ass will be kicked by samsung pixon 12...



lets see how n86 performs 1st...12mp will take another year for nokia...it would be good if they release some new version of n82 with 8mp cam and equally powerful hardware..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 17, 2009)

It was supposed to be released by end june . But seems like very few dealers actually got it and so the price is absurdly high. I expect its price to settle down by mid to end july at below 25k


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> And guess what satio's ass will be kicked by samsung pixon 12...




You worry about the N87 coming june next year.


----------



## krates (Jun 17, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Actually dwelling on it. N86 should indeed have the best image quality. When other manufacturers have had their phones out by October, N86 is out in june. LOL at Nokia. And that too a rehashed N85. Anyways good luck with your LED-flashed N86.
> 
> And @krates, C905 dint get the lowest marks in camera. Pixon did. And if you consider only the camera pints. It was at par with all the phones, albeit the video recording.



niaaa it got @ first and then as they got the sample unit of pixon but the actual outperformed C905 check that review again they have bold+red that part that Pixon cam is much much better than there one and then removed the total of scores too


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey i am not concerned abt when nokia will release 12mp cam phone.. what matters most is n86 will kick ass of all available camphones including c905..  And i am not nokia fanboy..i found n85 build crapy so i dont mind telling that to everyone. Any ways dont wanaa argue with u ..

and n86 build quality is top notch as a friend in uk has got it already and he is pretty impressed with n86 .. he is coming from n85 ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2009)

krates said:


> niaaa it got @ first and then as they got the sample unit of pixon but the actual outperformed C905 check that review again they have bold+red that part that Pixon cam is much much better than there one and then removed the total of scores too




Err, C905 was the one with the prototype software as the review was done in early october. Pixon was released before that. Stop fibbing and check your stats.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 18, 2009)

*www.univercell.in/english/pages/us...=product_details&poll1=5&poll2=5&poll3=5&msg=   


and no more c905 crap here..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2009)

great yaar...I wish SE w995 releases now soo that we can have some compitition...

Again my wishlist for n86 include..
1.good build
2.better speed
3.should not hang everyday
4.no faulty slider
5.should not be too much dependent on firmware updates

price is really good...it directly replaces n85

I even see samsung jet as direct competitor at this price bracket


----------



## LegendKiller (Jun 18, 2009)

well,i think i have been twice lucky with 6280 and n85...........
i have absolutely no build issues with my n85 and yeah no software issues as well.....


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow , nice to hear ur n85 doing well.. apart from build quality n85 roks ..no doubt abt it .. now n86 even better it with better cam , much better build quality and material used and lot other improvements .. i might get it early as i did with n82 and n85 ..

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/9947_The_Nokia_N86_in_detail_from_e.php

n86 display looks even better than n85 one .. wow!

I think this thing has got everything but xenon flash. Now what more could someone add to n86 feature list apart from xenon and maybe omap3 chipset. I cant think much..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2009)

ya ya please get it quickly so that we could now the hands on performance...I am interested


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 18, 2009)

I think i will get it and this time keeping my n82 as well.  Let it just come to the market in large quantity first.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2009)

r u sure u dont wanna wait untill 1st firmware update...I have seen symbian users too much frustated by bugs initially


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 18, 2009)

n82 was perfect from first firmware .. n85 was a bit buggy but was perfectly tolerable ..i think n86 will do just fine on its maiden firmware ..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 18, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> *www.univercell.in/english/pages/us...=product_details&poll1=5&poll2=5&poll3=5&msg=
> 
> 
> and no more c905 crap here..



@ dreamcatcher ...

Waiting for your comments , i remember how you trashed me when i said that n86 should be 24k after about a month of its launch . Now here it is even lower price and that too at launch.

Waiting for your new excuse ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 18, 2009)

Do i look like a market analyst to you?? The dollar has come down rapidly over the past few days and that has resulted in high end phones going cheap. The Xperia is available for 28k now. It has dropped 3k in the last 5 days. And when did i bash you for the price??


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 18, 2009)

dreamcatcher- no offtopic comments pls..

My dealer has got hold of few n86. Tommorrow looks to be my n86 day ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 19, 2009)

Gsmarena preview out. Ermm, cam quality. Judge for yourself.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 19, 2009)

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n86_8mp_preview-review-364.php''

even i am not expecting it to perform at its optimum best on its first firmware.. It will surely be improved via firmware updates if there is any prob with image processing. The optics look quality one. Also i will compare it to my n82 and friends c905

the build quality is top notch.. 

sidenote-  xperia for 28k ..hmm..will be a great buy for 25k or bit lower ..


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 19, 2009)

ok .. got it ..build quality is top notch ..best till date for n series.. device is heavy some 150g .. cam is very good though image processing algorithms need to improve a lot.. 3rd gen dual led flash is very bright.. i will be comparing it with my n82 xenon ..


----------



## krates (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ post some images taken via it yogi...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2009)

got it means u purchased it???


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 19, 2009)

yup .. got it a bit costly for 24.5k .. i think it will come down to 23k in a month or two..anyways i now own n86 +n82 .. just got the device ..wide angle thing is really cool..got few images ..will upload at night as my daytime data limit is exceeded.. 

Though there is no direct setting to select aperature value , it changes with the scene modes u select ..

Now since its supposed to be n85 update ..there is one thing that is lacking in n86 which is present in n85 and its navi wheel function .. Though i am not sure but still yet not found any settings for it ..may confirm later .. 

Once again the phone is heavy and feels like a top notch quality product.. no comparison with n85 as far as build quality and materials used are concerned.. I am very happy with its build quality .. finally a solidely built n series .. and yes slider is cool too..and so is active kickstand and its pretty sturdy as well..

will update the thread later .. 

It will be lots of fun comparing the dual led to xenon flash ..and yes to blind eye ,the cam is pretty good improvement over n82 cam ..

And contrary to allaboutsymbian review, i find the camera key of n82 to be much better than the one on n86 ..Its not that bad but i find n82 key to be bigger and much easier for two press operation..

So is it the real n95 successor .. i think so ..

any questions are welcome  and yes i am done with the phones now..no upgrade now for quite some time.. hee hee...


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 19, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> great yaar...I wish SE w995 releases now soo that we can have some compitition...
> 
> Again my wishlist for n86 include..
> 1.good build
> ...



The first four - no prob with n86  .. and the last one does apply to each and every smartphone.. firmware updates are very important for any smartphone..

This phone has no competitors btw..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you bargained enough for its price ? I went to shop to buy a 5130 this evening and when i asked its price he said its 23500 . May be i heard  wrong .

Yep , built quality is superb . I specially like the glass front . Finally the nseries seems to be back on track.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 19, 2009)

Actually a friend got this for me.. And the shop had only two pieces hence got those two..Yup we overpaid ..but then its always like that for early adopters .. Its worth its price anyway..


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have been testing n82's xenon vs n86's dual led setup. Its quite interesting as upto 3 meters n86 keeps up with n82 and even shows more details in dark due to its variable aperature.. need to click more photos to test longer range. In daylight its easily ahead of n82. 

Just cant imagine if, nokia would have put xenon on n86 then ....

And the earphones shipped with n86 , hs-83 are very good ..they are miles better than any earphones i have got with either n73 ,n82 ,n95 8gb or n85 ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 21, 2009)

Put up a few low light pics, complete darkness with your N86 and will upload a few complete dark room pics with my C905.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 21, 2009)

sure.. no prob .. will do it tonight .. stupid data limit has been reached on my net account ..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2009)

great lets see...BTW if dual led is good enough I would prefer it coz it can be used as torch and video light too.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 22, 2009)

sorry guys, i just cant post the photos because i have exceeded the data limit on my mtnl night unlimited plan. 

yes , these third generation dual leds on n86 are very good .. now i know why nokia left out xenon ..though still i would  have liked xenon...


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 22, 2009)

Saw some other night pictures by n86 . Yes this dual led is huge improvement previous leds . But still atleast for their camera flagship , nokia should have used xenon . 

How the interface  speed ? Does the gallary have trouble handling 8mpix photos .


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 23, 2009)

very fast interface even with those theme effects on .. gallery is fast as well with all this 8mp images .. Its does not suffer from that slow gallery problem like n85. Its as fast as n82 i would say..

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/reviews/item/Camera_group_test_Nokia_N86_8MP_N97_N82_and_Samsung_I8510.php

daylight 
*img5.imageshack.us/img5/1178/19062009006.th.jpg


in a room with only a dim light on and without flash 
*img5.imageshack.us/img5/7179/yogi029.th.jpg

first shot taken in the shop 
*img7.imageshack.us/img7/8093/19062009m.th.jpg

Though build quality is top notch, there is a very tiny movement in slider in closed position..so its not perfect yet in n86 , though its not a very big deal for me as sliders, sooner or later are going to have some wobble..specially these dual sliders from nokia ..its much much better than n95 8gb as well as n85 though.

Also since this thing charges through usb its nice to just carry the data cable and charge ur handset using the nearby pc . But still i would have liked the standard nokia 2mm charger slot as well as usb charging. Nokia has opted for this combination on E75 then why not on n86? Today i will try the micro usb to 2mm charger adopter and try with the  standard nokia 2mm charger that i use with n82.

and navi wheel function of n85 is missing in n86.. not a big deal though.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 23, 2009)

OMG!! Details are pathetic. The landscape pics are a too blotchy and the sky seems purple fringed.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 23, 2009)

Here are few comparo shots between N86 and N82 . Mind u its was overcast conditions, not the best for cameraphones to show their worth.

N82 

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/9957/n82389.th.jpg

N86 

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/8130/n86055.th.jpg

N82

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/4488/n82392.th.jpg

N86

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/4452/n86058.th.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2009)

ok pics looks brighter in n86...but u tell us which one is more original looking....i think n82 looks more natural...quality has improved


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 23, 2009)

N82 is more realistic. But i like this colour pumped up approach as i was quite bored with the kind of colours n82 produced. Yup quality is improved, no doubt abt it. 

@dreamcatcher- Grow up. If c905 have been in this place then u would have said that its early firmware and would have defended it.

I am no fanboy. N86 is on its first consumer firmware. With future firmware updates quality is bound to go up. I absolutely love the wide angle images. Night shots are excellent too. It has already won tipa award, so there is a lot of potential.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea. Won an award before it came out. We know we know. 

Please dude, the C905 clicked much better images when it was first out. Compare the C905 images to the ones taken by the N86. Oh and you cant mod the drivers even, What a shame. The Landscape pics are truly pathetic.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 23, 2009)

Show us some c905 pictures ,

How much does your c905 costs anyway ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 23, 2009)

C905 costs 24k now. btw, how do you upload 3mb images on imageshack? it says the max amount that can be uploaded is 2.5mb, and i have no images that weigh below 3mb. Cant help it, modded.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 24, 2009)

Gr8 again here also Congrats


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 24, 2009)

N86 is 23.5k or 24.5k unless yogi is ripped. So for .5k less you're getting (much)better display ,  better video ,better audio, 3.5mm, better storage ,better build , a (really) capable os , true multitasking , ton of third party apps , and most importantly a real SMARTPHONE . The only minus is lack of xenon flash . 

Btw , i've read about those modded drivers . All they seem to do is increase the compression ratio which have little impact on  actual image quality .


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh and i forgot , ngage gaming , divx support via softwares , and 8+16=24gb maximun memory NOW . Damn , there is so many .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 24, 2009)

Stop reading and start trying. Does ngage support accellerator based games?? I have about 60. Beter audio?? Are you nuts, Mods ftw!! Better build??What do you mean by true multitasking?? And yea dude, this thing has lots of apps too. its a capuchin phone. SE hasa dedicated site for its softwares. And no one was comparinf a smartphone to a feature phone. We will see when the satio comes out.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 24, 2009)

Nothing is stopping ngage from creating accelerometer based games , i dont have ngage device right now .the api is open , but i know there are accelerometer based games on s60 like marble maze or global racing . 
What do i mean by true multitasking ? Use an s60 and you will know . 

Even if your points are right , does it still justifies the price ?


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 24, 2009)

@Tamoghno- leave it .. this guys is a stupid fanboy. No point in arguing with him. As i said i overpaid by some 1k. N86 costs some 23.3- 23.5 k . c905 is no comparison. period. modding or no modding. My friend owns c905 and i know actually how good it is. Dont need to be told by u. 

As i said before, no more crap about the dumb cyberbullshit phone here. Create ur own thread and rave about it all u want.


----------



## k4ce (Jun 24, 2009)

guys chill ..... there is really no comparison between a smartfone and a non-smartfone ... obviously multitasking is better on smartfones .... pointless argument relly ...


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 24, 2009)

One more thing , how's the sunlight legability of this device compared to n82 and 85. N85 got my head scratching because until then i knew oled screens mean better legability under sunlight . Does n86 improve in this department ? Does the glass help ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2009)

k4ce said:


> guys chill ..... there is really no comparison between a smartfone and a non-smartfone ... obviously multitasking is better on smartfones .... pointless argument relly ...



Guys I dont wanna fight u but still...I wanna say that apart from codec support I dont find symbain any special..whats more imp is build quality, camera quality, sound quality ,keypad, ease of use and off course call clarity8)..


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 24, 2009)

@ sujoyp- Dude, u dont seem to know much abt this dreamcatcher guy. His intend is to ruin this thread. That's it. He has nothing useful to add here. We had a fight over my n82 and his k850i back in 2008. And everyone knows what happened to that sony handset. I am not fighting with anyone. If someone want to praise his handset, then create a thread and do it over there.

@Tamoghno- Usually oled displays are very poor as far as direct sunlight legability goes. N85 was poor. But nokia has improved N86 in that department and it does pretty well compared to N85. Though its not at the same level as N95 8gb. But that is for direct bright sunlight situations only.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gsmarena review is out 

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n86_8mp-review-366.php

And as i stated somewhere in this thread earlier, the image processing algorithms are not upto the mark in its debut firmware. The optics is top notch though. Hence its only going to improve and I am sure nokia will fix this in the upcoming firmware update. 

Here is one interesting image i took last night by my friends W810i 

*img154.imageshack.us/img154/2316/dsc00024g.th.jpg

On the top is N82 and below it, is N86. Both cameras are on automatic mode. It clearly shows how much of an improvement is N86 over N82.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2009)

but it seems u have used flash in n86 and no flash on n82...am i true


----------



## krates (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ he haven't snapped the pics.. It is just the viewfinder..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ ok but n86 with duall led on and n82 without light(coz it has xenon)


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 25, 2009)

I dont think it was with xenon or led . It seems like under of a lamppost , so even xenon would be non effective. But i think n82's lense was not fully clean .

 Btw , w810i still looks good even compared to todays phones . Wish se suatained their quality.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 25, 2009)

krates said:


> ^^ he haven't snapped the pics.. It is just the viewfinder..



 Guys its just the way u see through the viewfinder on these two phones under the same circumstances. The light on the road was of lamppost. And its visible there on N86 screen because of its wide angle optics. The picture just shows how good the N86 is over N82 under low light situations. Btw both lenses on these phones were clean. Its just a viewfinder image. So dual led or xenon does not matter.

Will try to post a similar picture tonight.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 25, 2009)

@ yogi 

If you manage to capture any real life low light photographs like inside a bar or tubelight lit room then please share with us .


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup. I have some bar photos but cant post them. Will try to post some indoor ones.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 27, 2009)

Fm transmitter on N86 is one handy feature. Works very well in car. Also u can watch movies on ur cell phone with sound coming from ur car stereo. Now that is one cool application of fm transmitter.

Although the still image processing algorithms have some issues with current firmware, the video recording is top notch. Almost perfect for vga@30 fps with excellent quality.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2009)

does oled screen with 320x240 beat normal lcd with 640x480

I mean can we compare Diamond or samsung jet screen with that of N86


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 28, 2009)

No idea abt the diamong though, samsung jet will be better screenwise as it has oled display as well as wvga resolution. 

Now besides the improving the image processing algorithms i want the following camera features to be added via firmware update.

1. face, smile and blink detection if, its possible to add via a software update
2. increase the video capture resolution to "720X480"  pixels 
3. slow and fast motion videos as samsung & lg handsets 
4. ability to set initial focus in video recording 

These things should have been there from start. Now lets see if nokia adds any of these via future firmware updates. And I expected nokia to be on spot from start as far as image processing if concerned. Anyways, hoping for the best.

Just a casual shot taken on a cloudy day..

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/9521/n86068.th.jpg

And N86 battery life is just fantastic.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 28, 2009)

Forget new features in firmware update , nokia  sucks at this . Though camera should have face detection , dont know why nokia is so stubborn to not give it .

Btw , how great is battery life ?


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 29, 2009)

As i said battery life is very good. Will last u a whole day under very heavy use..

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/reviews/item/Nokia_N86_8MP_Review-Part_2-Multimedia.php


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 29, 2009)

N82 

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/9581/n82y406.th.jpg


N86

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/1804/n86072.th.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2009)

err BTW sorry to ask u again but which one looks more real to ur eye


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 30, 2009)

No prob dude. U can ask it anytime. Actually the real thing is somewhere between what these two handsets have captured. Anyways N86 looks more pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 30, 2009)

This is nice news ..

*www.mobileburn.com/rumors.jsp?Id=7370


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 30, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> This is nice news ..
> 
> *www.mobileburn.com/rumors.jsp?Id=7370



I heard that last year for its 8 mp phone too.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 30, 2009)

@ dreamcatcher - Thank god .. ur back. I was missing u in this thread..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks yogi

but that means n82 makes picture too bright...but thats not good..

If I compare both pictures....N82 pic looks like summer sunset and N86 looks like rainy day sunset


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 30, 2009)

yup right . It was rainy sunset. And it must be that variable aperature thing working here..

@ dreamcatcher- I am waiting for se satio .. looks fantastic apart from that fast port connector..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 30, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> This is nice news ..
> 
> *www.mobileburn.com/rumors.jsp?Id=7370



No no , the last thing that cameraphone needs is more megapixel . Please improve the lense and color reproduction . Give me a k750i camera with >3x optical zoom in <15mm and i will sell my soul for it.

@yogi
I know i am asking you again but can you please tell more about its screen . The brightness/color , outdoor legability ,etc compared to n82/85. 
One more thing please compare n82's sound quality with it.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 1, 2009)

@Tamoghno-- Buddy, brightness is a bit more than N85 oled screen. Colour reproduction is quite same as N85 , means its stunning. Legibility under direct sunlight is improved over N85 screen, it could be because of that glass covering on the front. Music quality through earphones is pretty better than N82 and a bit better than N85 as well. I use senn cx 400. The earphones shipped with N86 are very good too. That means fantastic music quality throught earphones. Its ok through speakers though. 

Also i think 8mp is enough for a camera phone. Its more than sufficient to capture any moment of everyday life. For special moments u have ur dedicated camera. So just buying phone for 12mp cameras is not worth. In that amount u can buy a dedicated camera as well as camcorder for u.

This will be the last of the dual-slider phones from nokia. With N86 they have achieved perfection in this form factor.


----------



## dissel (Jul 1, 2009)

To The Owner of the N86,

Is there anything implemented in camera section (with latest firmware)such as user custom setting saving option ?

like, Flash Off/Grid Line On/changing Exposure Compensation etc etc reaming the same as user want after shut down camera app or close the lens guard.

Hope I am able to clarify clearly.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 1, 2009)

U can have ur personalise settings. But the software reverts back to automatic mode if u switch off and then on, the camera application.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 1, 2009)

using the N86 for bout 10 days and found it to be amazing fone.1 of the best Nokia fones that i've used till date.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 2, 2009)

Many of my friends think of N86 as same features as N95 . Which is not the case obviously. I would call N86 as  much improved and finalised version of dual slider series of nokia. With all this time i have used N86 , I can simply say that its best non touch device available in the market today. If ur not into touchscreen then N86 is the way to go. Now only thing to observe is how its build quality goes with prolonged use. I have a feeling it will last a pretty long time. Only doubt i have is about those small d-pad button. 

And however good that dual led is, xenon should have been there in N86. Apart from great N82 , best nokia i have used till date.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 3, 2009)

Any idea abt sandisk 8gb micro sd card price these days?


----------



## rajhot (Jul 3, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Any idea abt sandisk 8gb micro sd card price these days?



850-900


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2009)

yaar I dont find something new in symbian system...no improvement in animation effect same boxy cursor moving everywhere(just see the SE animation effect)....

tell me something will the new symbian system comming in Satio will be good enough?

I hope nokia will adopt it too as they r the owner themself.

I mean like WM 6.1 is gonna have a update with WM 6.5 coming, with better graphics and support.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 3, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> yaar I dont find something new in symbian system...no improvement in animation effect same boxy cursor moving everywhere(just see the SE animation effect)....
> 
> tell me something will the new symbian system comming in Satio will be good enough?
> 
> ...



Www.symbian.org  , visit their blog . Basically they will be completely revamping the os ovee next two year . So expect huge change by 2009 when symbian^4 arrives . Sation was supposed to use symbiam^1 but they will be using current 5th edition version to rush the product to market.

But , yeah i agree that despite the power symbiam looks too dated . Have you seen the htc hero ? The interace is amazing , even more than newer touch . I am seriously thinking of trying out some android . Only downside is only htc and samsung are making it so i highly doubt how good it'll be as 'phone'. Maybe when if motorola launches something at affordable price i will jump the ship.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 3, 2009)

@sujoyp- If u dont need os , then have a look at Lg Arena and Samsung Jet. 

And gps performance in N86 is excellent. Digital compass is really cool and very well implemented in nokia maps 3.0 .

Also i think the era of touchscreen is upon us. 

For s60 5th edition - Samsung omnia hd 
For windows mobile-  Samsung omnia II , Htc touch pro II etc 
For android - Htc hero or Samsung I7500 

My next phone will surely be touchscreen and probably windows mobile one. Maybe end of this year.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2009)

after thinking a lot, I think I need a OS

But I want it to be beautiful and fast....I find Samsung jet very powerful but it doesnt have anything to use its power....It has a great screen 800mhz and 512 ram but no OS
its like using dos on quad core machine

what I am asking is when will symbian OS look like SE UI .....even WM 6.1 looks good but is very slow

I liked specs of omnia 2 but again the screen is only 65k coz of windows 6.1 which is a let down

Omnia hd is just too costly..

HTC hero looks good and have android new version but will it come to india this year
HTC Magic has come to india...is it locked or unlocked


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 3, 2009)

Actually not much in "ui-ui" thing. Need powerful and feature packed hardware.  Anyways most people are running after ui these days.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 4, 2009)

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/8205/n868mp.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2009)

its build looks definitely good...I am impressed


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 4, 2009)

krazzy said:


> *img89.imageshack.us/img89/8205/n868mp.jpg



Ur late dude   When is ur review coming out?   Lets see ur take on camera ..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 4, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Actually not much in "ui-ui" thing. Need powerful and feature packed hardware.  Anyways most people are running after ui these days.



I feel good efficient ui/os is more important than uber hardware .i mean maybe its must for you to have 8mp cam with xenon and 720p video but does your girlfriend /father / mother  really needs it ? I am not talking about the wiz-bang effects , i am asking for easy usability like the iphone or webos offers . S60 looks so complicated to use  . Granted that it is still most powerful os , but  who's gonna use that power if people cant figure out how to get a job done ?


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 4, 2009)

What i mean to say that i need a complete phone like N86. Anyways, its upto the person if he finds s60 easy or difficult. I did not find it difficult when i went from K750i to N73 me. Agreed, most people would prefer a os/ui which is easier to get along with. Its just that Ui is not the factor for me when i choose my phone.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2009)

i want symbian+SE UI with 480x800 amoled resolution screen,800mhz proc+512 ram and ability to play 720p videos 

whoever gives it wins


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 4, 2009)

^^^^^^
U will be able to find such handset by this yr end or early next yr.  Se satio i guess.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 4, 2009)

Considering how well symbian runs on 369mhz proccy , that thing wilo play crysis .

Btw , samsung omnia hd is almost what you mentioned . 3.7inch Amoled screen +256mb ram with 150mb+ free ram +720p RECORDING and playback.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

*www.mobil.nu/ArticlePages/200907/04/20090704151734_MDK719/wide-pic_rachael.jpg

Or this maybe. 



> Sony Ericsson ”Rachael” is the codename of the Swedes' first Android-based mobile phone, that is expected to be announced later this year. It will be part of Sony Ericsson's series of XPERIA products. We've got our hands on internal documents about the phone, that seems to have the potential to be a sales success.
> 
> The phone is based on the Qualcomm QSD8250 Snapdragon platform, that enables processor speeds up to 1 GHz, and HSPA-speeds up to 7.2 Mbps. This platform will also sport great 3D graphics capabilities.
> 
> The phone's built-in camera is an 8-megapixel camera with autofocus. There's also a 3.5 mm jack connector as well as a mini-USB connector at the top of the phone. The touch screen seems to be quite large, but as of yet there is no specific information about its size.


Ohh sorry, i dint see that you mention symbian. Not for you then.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 4, 2009)

Always thought se would be on track with os phones. With this and satio se is starting to look promising again.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks sweet but se will release android phones with atleast v2.0  . So its atleast a year to come.

Thread is getting offtopic


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Android 2.0 or Donut will be revealed in August and this phone will be announced in september. So expect it by Christmas. 

Yea, thread going offtopic. Carry on. 

Btw gsmarena has a comparison of the N86 and the pixon12 in its review.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2009)

^^yup the android one from SE looks promising...have everything

Actually I am not satisfied with TFT screen on satio...y dont they give an AMOLED which is much better...is it restricted by symbian???
Again there is no 3.5mm jack which is a big disappointment for a SE fan like me

I somewhat like nokia for giving an organised package with wifi,gprs,3.5mm jack,sd slot and a good cam at affordable price


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

^6Get the W995 then. Its cheaper than the N86.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2009)

cheaper???? whats the price...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 5, 2009)

its available at 23.2k.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 5, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> ^^yup the android one from SE looks promising...have everything
> 
> Actually I am not satisfied with TFT screen on satio...y dont they give an AMOLED which is much better...is it restricted by symbian???
> Again there is no 3.5mm jack which is a big disappointment for a SE fan like me
> ...



If i go android , i'll put money on motorola . After all they still make the best hardware .

Symbiam dont have restriction regarding amoled , N86 and Samsung omnia hd runs amoled . But i think companies are avoiding it because of its horrible sunlight legability. So far what i've seen , n85 is almost completely unreadable in direct sunlight and omnia hd (which i haven'r seen) isn't much better. . Using gps is nightmare. Remember first colour screen phones like samsung c100 .according to yogi n86 is better than 85 but still lagging behind likes of 95 8gb. Maybe companies are waiting until amoledi s matured . In my opinion , better color in indoor at cost of unability to use outdoor is not worth it .I am pretty much happy with screen of my 5800 .


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2009)

@dreamcatcher....w995 at 23k is very good....actually i havent found it on compareindia.com soo thought its not available

@Tamoghno ...yup u r right amoled has very poor sunlight legability...I have read that for samsung jet and samsung pixon12 as well..


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yup. Pretty sure that N86 sunlight legibility is much better than N85 and due to its front glass covering as well as a bit better oled display. And its not that only oled has this problem. Samsung innov8 also sucks in this regard. Se w995 is no better either. 

For w995 to be a alternate buy,it must be a whole 2k cheaper than N86 which its not. w995 would be a great buy at 17-18k ..

Anyways no handset comes close to N86 apart from sammy innov8 which is way to costly.

@Tamoghno- The sunlight disadvantage comes only if its a direct bright sunlight. In other cases its pretty much good as even n95 8gb. Now no one is India has the guts to stand in that bright sunlight while using his cellphone. But its a disadvantage as far as image clicking goes. With N85, in bright direct sunlight coming from back of u, u just cant see what r u filming as screen turns into a mirror. Though N86 is better but how much better i dont know as in this monsoon season, i have not got much chance to test that aspect.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2009)

if w995 is 23k then at least i can say its not too overpriced....price will come down to 20k and it would be a very good buy...


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 5, 2009)

A bit offtopic but .. 

*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=186835

monstar  specs ..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2009)

cool specs a worthy compititor of omnia HD.....
But i have heard that samsung r also preparing for an 12mp optical zoom mobile cam....


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 5, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> A bit offtopic but ..
> 
> *www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=186835
> 
> monstar  specs ..



I loaded the page and as soon as i saw the LG logo , i pressed back . 5 second of my life wasted .

@ sujoyp , even at 23k w995 is not worth the price comparing n86 . 86 have better screen , bigger and much cheaper memory , better cam , better apps and games . It needs to come down atleast 18-19k.


@yogi 

N86 comes with 8 gig internal memory and 8gig microsd right ?


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 5, 2009)

N86 comes with only inbuilt 8gb memory and no memory card..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> @ sujoyp , even at 23k w995 is not worth the price comparing n86 . 86 have better screen , bigger and much cheaper memory , better cam , better apps and games . It needs to come down atleast 18-19k.



I quoted 20k and u 19k the difference is the supplied headset with SE mobiles which really rocks


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 5, 2009)

Yea, the W995 comes with desktop speakers and HPM-88 noise cancellation headphones. The Nokia sucks in those.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 5, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> I quoted 20k and u 19k the difference is the supplied headset with SE mobiles which really rocks



Yeah , although i personally dont like noisw cancelling earphones , but the great bundled earphones helps a long a in creating perception that se have good sound quality . Nokia earphones are really worthless . Lets see how much improves in 5530xm.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 5, 2009)

Erm.... the W995 was rated highly in all reviews using similar headphones in both the N86 and the W995. Check mobile.mail, they compared the N86 and the W995 and gave it 5 to the N86's 3.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 5, 2009)

First N86 has some 63mb of ram free after freshbootup. 

And that comparo of mobile.ru is pathetic.  N86 sound damn damn good. Just that nokia does not supply a good quality earphones generally, though the one with N86 are pretty good. My N86 with cx 400 sound damn damn good. 

Nokia is going to offer some wh-205 model with 5530 express music which is known to be very good.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 5, 2009)

The N86 comes with a pair of high quality in-ear earphones, much better than the usual crap that comes with Nokia phones. And I've got the W995 with me as well and when tested with the same pair of earphones both sound equally good, but the N86 is around 20% louder. Also the N86 comes with remote control built into the headset, something that the W995 does not have. If I had to pick one between the two for music, I'd pick the N86.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 5, 2009)

I would pick the W995 coz the music features it offers and the look and feel of the walkman 4 player far outperforms the N86. Loudness can easily be increased by changing the equalizer settings. Coming from experience, the Nokia phones dont have any noticeable change when changing equalizers, but SE phones do. They increase the sound quality two folds. If anyone can give me the acoustic drivers for the W995, i can mod the wbxml file and increase the sound. No probs.


----------



## krates (Jul 5, 2009)

Just used N86 today 

LOOKS = CRAP

FEATURES = GREAT

Really it looks damn crap from the front...


----------



## krates (Jul 5, 2009)

Just used N86 today 

LOOKS = CRAP

FEATURES = GREAT 

Really it looks damn crap from the front...


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 6, 2009)

krates said:


> Just used N86 today
> 
> LOOKS = CRAP
> 
> ...



Its ur personal opinion. I find it to be pretty good looking.. 

And as i said the earphones which came with N86 are very good.

Can i change the title to "all about N86" ..

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/reviews/item/Nokia_N86_8MP_Review-Part_3-Other_features_and_Wrap-up.php

ver 11 firmware update is due in few days.. I hope it improves the image processing.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 6, 2009)

krates said:


> Just used N86 today
> 
> LOOKS = CRAP
> 
> ...



I dont think it looks crap . There's something about this device that makes the device feel 'premium' unlike the other nseries like n95/96. Also the weight makes the device feel solid . Its no head turner like samsungs / iphones , but i overall like this design .


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> I dont think it looks crap . There's something about this device that makes the device feel 'premium' unlike the other nseries like n95/96. Also the weight makes the device feel solid . Its no head turner like samsungs / iphones , but i overall like this design .



+1^^ I agree...it doesnt looks like cheap plastic like device...due to its glass cover and metal finish it somewhat look premium....I didnt like the body of N81,N85 and even 5800 just bcoz its cheap plastic like body


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2009)

Well they all look the same. Anyone who likes N81/N85 are bound to like this one.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ nooo they look different just check....only they r dual slider

*img.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/nokia/nokia-n85-00.jpgN85

*pic.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/nokia-n86-8mp/gal/gsmarena_009.jpg


*I can see the difference*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2009)

I take your word. They look really different.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2009)

lolz

BTW the external speaker with W995 looks good....can somebody test it??


----------



## utsav (Jul 6, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> I would pick the W995 coz *am a fanboi and i would not leave SE ever in my life no matter how better phones other manufacturers make. *



Corrected


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ wasn't nessesary , everybody knows that . Why even bother wasting time arguing ?


Btw , yogi can you tell us the model name of n85's bundled headset.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2009)

I would take SE coz it received better grades at reviews performed by dedicated professionsals rather than some whining by Nokia fanbois..

Btw, i dont see Nokia suing a snapdragon or an OMAP??What are they doing?? Now please tell me that Nokia has better specs than these devices.


----------



## rajhot (Jul 6, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Btw, i dont see Nokia suing a snapdragon or an OMAP??What are they doing?? Now please tell me that Nokia has better specs than these devices.


Symbian OS doesn't need a snapdragon processor.The 600Mhz processor being used in Nokia 5630 Xpress music should be more than enough
OMAP is implemented in N82 & N95


----------



## girish.g (Jul 6, 2009)

mobile-review.com said:


> Further complicating the matters was the 5630’s announcement and spoilers at forum.nokia.com that it was running on ARM11 600 Mhz CPU. To be honest, back then I even imagined they were going to come up with a new platform brimming with innovative solutions, as the 5630 XpressMusic’s unusually slim profile (for this much computing power inside, that is) suggested. However the reality was much less exciting – once again, people at forum.nokia.com let a small error slip into their announcement, and as it turned out the CPU employed by the 5630 XM wasn’t even near the much-hyped 600 Mhz, on the contrary hardware-wise it wasn’t much different from the Nokia 6290 and 6120 Classic. Although, its software department has received more than just a face-lift, which is definitely good news. Nevertheless it was pretty amusing to see how some people suddenly got intrigued by the “600 Mhz” remark, oblivious to the fact that faster CPUs don’t necessarily guarantee better performance. So, the disclaimer that followed will probably leave them supremely disappointed in the 5630 XpressMusic.


hmm..
source-*www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-5630-en.shtml
and only N82,N95 8GB have a OMAP processor, N95 classic has an ARM processor


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^ u must be nuts.. check ur facts again..
And dont go by mobile-review stats. They said that N86 records the sound in stereo in video recording. Its still the mono sound that i found out. 

All three N82 , N95 and N95 8gb has omap 2420 chispet with dual arm processors.

5630 indeed have 600 mhz processor. 

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5630_xpressmusic-review-370.php 

@Tamoghno-  The earphones that came with N86 are hs-83 and as krazzy stated above they sound very good . How good? i would say somewhat near to creative ep 630 .. Btw, I use senn cx-400 with N86.  And i need to ask a friend who has my N85 about the headset that came with it .

Btw , can i change the thread title or not ?


----------



## krates (Jul 6, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Its ur personal opinion. I find it to be pretty good looking..
> 
> And as i said the earphones which came with N86 are very good.
> 
> ...





Tamoghno said:


> I dont think it looks crap . There's something about this device that makes the device feel 'premium' unlike the other nseries like n95/96. Also the weight makes the device feel solid . Its no head turner like samsungs / iphones , but i overall like this design .





sujoyp said:


> +1^^ I agree...it doesnt looks like cheap plastic like device...due to its glass cover and metal finish it somewhat look premium....I didnt like the body of N81,N85 and even 5800 just bcoz its cheap plastic like body



Maybe because the phone was kept next to N95 8GB which was looking like a king infront of it..

I think the keypad bubbling out buttons is what was not looking good to me..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2009)

You mean the 5630 has a better proccy than the N97?? That was BS, it was reported to have 600 mhz worth of proccy but was later disregarded.


----------



## girish.g (Jul 6, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> ^^^ u must be nuts.. check ur facts again..
> And dont go by mobile-review stats. They said that N86 records the sound in stereo in video recording. Its still the mono sound that i found out.
> 
> All three N82 , N95 and N95 8gb has omap 2420 chispet with dual arm processors.
> ...


i was just making sure because different websites quoted different specs.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 6, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> I would take SE coz it received better grades at reviews performed by dedicated professionsals rather than some whining by Nokia fanbois..


 WOW , so you believe numbers more than your eye and ear ? You buy phone based only on reviews and not by personally using the device ? No wonder you always stick to one brand.



> Btw, i dont see Nokia suing a snapdragon or an OMAP??What are they doing?? Now please tell me that Nokia has better specs than these devices.



Like it was said n93/95/82 had omap proccy . N93 was worlds first to use omap 2420. 
Nokia is preparing a new device (rumoured n900) with omap and high wvga screen and a proper debian based linux distribution (maemo5 , not just java based android ) . S60 really dont need omap to perform so they are not wasting resource there. For example 369mhz e71 is as fast or even faster than high end se featur ephones. And see omnia hd's battery life and you'll see that more spec is not everything.


----------



## Power UP (Jul 6, 2009)

rajhot said:


> Symbian OS doesn't need a snapdragon processor.The 600Mhz processor being used in Nokia 5630 Xpress music should be more than enough
> OMAP is implemented in N82 & N95



Actually i would (and so do many i believe) love having a powerful processor with gpu acceleration, if i am paying a high price.
Iphone like 3d effects, psp quality gaming, hd video playback with tv out, etc. the possibilities are endless 

@yogi ; Congrats dude, enjoy ur new phone


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 7, 2009)

Power UP said:


> Actually i would (and so do many i believe) love having a powerful processor with gpu acceleration, if i am paying a high price.
> Iphone like 3d effects, psp quality gaming, hd video playback with tv out, etc. the possibilities are endless



I agree with you that everybody will like to have fast phones with advanced graphics . But the truth is there isn't many app that can take advantage of it. Currently palm pre and omnia hd uses omap . Palm pre isn't exactly the fastest device  and from handson videos it seems quite a bit slower than recent nokias , specially app opening times are not very good . And samsung omnia hd is not that faster than n97 with v11 , but it performs aweful in battery life. Only advantage of omap in that device is hd video recording (which is almost useless because of super poor audio) .as for psp like gaming  , yes , we know its possible but there is not many game that can use  omaps gpu power . Even among ngage titles there are very very few games that actually uses the gpu and most games runs same on omap n95 and arm n85.

I am not saying that omap is bad or useless , but bashing a device just because it dont have omap is not fair . Though i would definitly welcome any omap based phone that can actually take advantage of the powerful procy. Lets see what satio have in store .


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2009)

ya put an omap proccy if u need it for animation effect, Video playback, Video recording...these reasons are enough to justify it...

BTW I have a question (asked by my friend)...y companies dont put a 2000mah capacity battery in mobiles.....like he says all chineese cells comes with 2000mah+ battery...and give enough backup.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 7, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> BTW I have a question (asked by my friend)...y companies dont put a 2000mah capacity battery in mobiles.....like he says all chineese cells comes with 2000mah+ battery...and give enough backup.



My friend measured a 1350mah chinese battery which turned out to be actually arount 900mah . I doubt they rate their battery correctly . Heck i've seen n82 lookalike with 8mp written and actually producing 640x480 images .

Btw , i am asking your friend to put two of those phones with 200mah battery in both pocket of a jeans and try to walk/work for a day . geez , ever seen how big those phones are ?
And this is the first time i heard chinese mobile is praised for battery life !


----------



## Power UP (Jul 7, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> But the truth is there isn't many app that can take advantage of it. Currently palm pre and omnia hd uses omap . Palm pre isn't exactly the fastest device  and from handson videos it seems quite a bit slower than recent nokias , specially app opening times are not very good . And samsung omnia hd is not that faster than n97 with v11 , but it performs aweful in battery life. Only advantage of omap in that device is hd video recording (which is almost useless because of super poor audio) .as for psp like gaming  , yes , we know its possible but there is not many game that can use  omaps gpu power . Even among ngage titles there are very very few games that actually uses the gpu and most games runs same on omap n95 and arm n85.


Dude ur are forgetting iphone os and web os. Almost everything from menu,games,apps etc. uses gpu acceleration. Just because nokia does not use it doesn't mean others won't use it.
Frankly the web os is fast and has slick animations all over. Check it out, considering its in early stages.
And its using the same PowerVR SGX gpu as the iphone 3gs so future firmwares will perfect it even more. And quite if all one wanted was speed and speed alone with nothing else matters like good ui and stuff like that, then u should check out Nokia 1100. Amazing speed. Never ever slows down.

I really don't want to compare omnia hd and n97, as they are meant for different markets but still check this video out. The situation is quite the opposite.

Samsung Omnia i8910 HD vs. Nokia N97 benchmark

As for the battery. It has good battery life. Nothing spectacular but nothing terrible either. There was mostly problems in the early prototypes. Check out the Sf forums. Many omnia hd users there, and no one is complaining about battery.
Also samsung officially announced its going to release two firmwares in the coming weeks. One to fix the audio recording by replacing amr to aac with higher sampling frequency, and the other to improve the general performance.

But still one has to be careful with samsung. Good hardware but dodgy software support. Hmmm........even Nokia is getting few sentences with tags like outdated etc.

The Ngage 2 is an embarrassment these days. Looks terrible than ngage 1 and its spewing out java ports nowadays. Compared to iphones appstore games, and u will know where the ngage stands.
Heck even using a simple app in iphone os is fun, which is quite remarkable what apple has created.


Anyways still the symbian foundation, web os, iphone os etc. are things to keep an eye out for.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 7, 2009)

While palm pre is truly one of the most beautiful and well thought out phone , i cant say its fast . May be later firmware will make it better but from the videos of v1.04 , it dont seem much faster than likes of N73 . Dont get me wrong , its still a great os and given choice i'd choose it over s60v5 anyday , but just from pure performence point of view  its not fast phone.

I dont frequent sf forum so cant really tell , but i know that quite a few people in howard-forums.com have returned their omnias have returned their phone for battery life(and rf issues). Even The first guy in that forum to buy omnia hd have returned it for iphone .

I am not saying that nokia should stick to arm 369mhz forever .we all  want better hardware , but i think nokia just need to work on taking more advantage of latest hardware in its OS  before releasing new hardware.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 7, 2009)

Yea, why upgrade when the basic users cant see the difference. And keep your crap about Nokia phones being faster than SE feature phones to yourself. Makes you look like a nomad.  The N97 is a failure, the transitions make it slow, the numerous widgets running on it dampen the performance and etc et. The satio comes with 100 games specially made for that purpose and that too in nhd format(VGA) and can also play playstation games. The visual effects in the satio far surpasses anything that Nokia has in their "proprietary" OS. 

And well yea, i havent tried the W995 yet and will dosp/buy one as and when it releases in kolkata. Btw, about mobile phones, i change one every 6 months or so. I have tried more phones than you have seen in your life, so keep your frustrations to yourself.


----------



## Power UP (Jul 7, 2009)

Palm pre compared to n73............hahahahaha  the internet is full of surprises 
Seriously almost everyone who saw & used the web os and even professional reviewers called it probably the only real iphone ui killer. The web os is termed as fast and is full of eyecandy. The only things u remember when using iphone os and web os is butter smooth. 
If you look at it that way even iphone is "slow" , after all it also wastes precious milli seconds displaying all those animations 
lol lets just drop the palm pre & n73 stuff........its just too hilarious for words 

And what can i say about samsung, u have to be careful before buying samsung, which nowadays applies for nokia too.

Just look at the sf forums, you will find quite a "i am disappointed with n97" threads. From annoying bugs to defective hardware. There is dust under the screen to one guy who had to change his N97 like 3 times due defective hardware. And he bought it directly from the flagship store.
See these are the few things that early adopters face. Ofcourse these are rare instances and it doesn't necessarily mean every N97 is defective, but from time to time if u are really unlucky then u can expect a lemon.
The same with omnia hd. Probably the few early batch of omnia hd might have battery problems.These are usually replaceable. As i said check out sf, Omnia hd owners are happy with their devices, and the upcoming firmware updates should spice up things even more.
As for the potential battery issues. The omap processor is optimized for less battery power usage, it isn't just performance boost. Add an Amoled screen which uses even less power compared to an traditional Tft screen. There is even an huge 1500 mAh battery. Add firmware updates and u will get good battery life. Just check sf. Now even with all this if there is terrible battery life, then its clearly defective just like the case with N97. And replacement is advised.  

Dude the existing hardware is overworked like a government mule. They added a processor fast enough in N97 to look fast enough on the surface. But multitask it side by side an omnia hd which uses the same s60v5 os , and u will know how slow it is.

Samsung Omnia i8910 HD vs. Nokia N97 benchmark 

The omnia hd is almost twice as fast as a N97. The superior processor with gpu acceleration is showing its magic even with a samsung firmware. And the upcoming firmware updates will make it even better.

Anyways Omnia hd & N97 are for different people.

Lol this is reminding me of Pentium 4 and Athlon days. And dang its again going in circles


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 7, 2009)

Palm pre slower than N73?? Dude tamoghna, are you on weed ?? The web OS is the best out there and the phone runs on the OMAP 3420 platform, same as the iphone 3gs and the satio. Its one of the best out there, not like any other crapp S60 phone. The closest any phone came to rally the iphone and someone here terms it slower than what?? An N73.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2009)

@Powerup.....U r clearly going the wrong way by compairing OmniaHD with N97
Ok u too said that...but the whole comparision is wrong.

n97 was not there to be a multimedia king....its a all-rounder device with everything a bit with good quality. It has good screen...good qwerty keypad...a responsive touch screen..and a good build at reasonable price

OmniaHD is there for multimedia only...And actually there is no competition for that. 

If u say N97 is slower in comparison to omniaHD..I can say typing mails and sms in n97 is breeze..and qwerty keypad is more useful.

@Tamoghno....thanks..I would tell my friend the real truth abt chineese battery...but still y manufaturer dont put a higher capacity battery...


----------



## Power UP (Jul 7, 2009)

@sujoyp : Dude i already said different audience. Fanbase,ignorancy etc. will make sure n97 sells well.
The n97 is good device until u add 5800 into the equation. Double the price for what 32gb, weird qwerty keypad(yup get used to it), and tonnes & tonnes of new features 

But anyway those who want to buy an n97 and are all dead set about it, then buy it by all means.
 And be happy 

Ok i think we are seriously going offtopic.

Back to the N86


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 7, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> @Tamoghno....thanks..I would tell my friend the real truth abt chineese battery...but still y manufaturer dont put a higher capacity battery...



Probably size , may be cost . Those chinese batteries alone are of  size of nokia 1202 , and most chinese phones are really big . Btw , e71/n97 uses 1500 mah battery  (omnia hd also i think) , not too bad. E71 have pretty good battery 3-4 days moderate use .


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 7, 2009)

Power UP said:


> Palm pre compared to n73............hahahahaha  the internet is full of surprises
> Seriously almost everyone who saw & used the web os and even professional reviewers called it probably the only real iphone ui killer. The web os is termed as fast and is full of eyecandy. The only things u remember when using iphone os and web os is butter smooth.



Well i confess n73 was  a bit too much , i actually couldn't find a device in between n73 and n95 regarding ui speed, so used the n73 analogy . 

I am a big fan of webos and i really how beautifully and thoughtfully the entire os is designed . I really like the concept of 'cards' and synergy . Its surely a iphone killer. BUT i dont think its a 'fast' os . Btw , if you feel that iphone 3G is fast then definition of fast is different between me and you . End of argument.

And iys obvious that omnia hd will score lot better in benchmark. But in real world omnia is not much faster . The comparison shows that omnia is even a bit slower in browser . So what i want to say is even with omap 3430 omnia cant really take advantage of its powerful procy optimally.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well well .. ver 11 firmware is out for N86 . Need to get the euro 1 version and see is there any camera improvements. 

N97 is designed to be a ultimate internet device whereas Omnia hd as ultimate multimedia device... The days of true all in one great device is no more.. 

Omap or non-omap  ... even i am confused..


----------



## Power UP (Jul 7, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> Well i confess n73 was  a bit too much , i actually couldn't find a device in between n73 and n95 regarding ui speed, so used the n73 analogy .
> 
> I am a big fan of webos and i really how beautifully and thoughtfully the entire os is designed . I really like the concept of 'cards' and synergy . Its surely a iphone killer. BUT i dont think its a 'fast' os . Btw , if you feel that iphone 3G is fast then definition of fast is different between me and you . End of argument.
> 
> And iys obvious that omnia hd will score lot better in benchmark. But in real world omnia is not much faster . The comparison shows that omnia is even a bit slower in browser . So what i want to say is even with omap 3430 omnia cant really take advantage of its powerful procy optimally.



Really the only three people on the whole internet who can even think of comparing n73 and web os  just joking 

Actually the Speedy Go! uses more real world tests than synthetic tests. It comprises of various basic tests like opening apps etc. opening it closing it, noting the time it takes, creating a normal multitasking environment i.e., simulating real world scenario. It even includes very basic graphics test just to test the speed of ui rendering elements like even simple transitions. It gives u an average of the the tests to give u the speed of the phone in simple numbers.

And here



> It's worth remembering that Speedy Go! does not test advanced features like 3D/SVG grapics, multimedia, etc., so it does not take full advantage of Omnia HD's powerful CPU and GPU. If it did, the speed difference would be even higher!



*my-symbian.com/s60v3/review_omnia_hd.php

As said before it treats the two processors as same as possible to give more accurate real word tests. Just running one or two apps at a time won't give u much speed difference, but try a heavy multitask and u will notice the gap quite easily.
And as said above if it included much more complex tests then omap results will be on top of the Himalaya.

And as for browser performance, here comes the usual samsung dodgy software support. The webkit based browser needs more fine tuned optimizations. Samsung has announced to release newer firmware updates fixing the current issues like audio recording and performance. The omnia currently is running fast on just pure processor strength with mostly unoptimized os. The updates will do good to it.


And here more battery news



> The Omnia HD comes with a 1500 mAh battery, i.e. the same capacity as the N97. It's very hard to directly and precisely compare and measure battery life as it depends on too many factors. Based on few weeks of use I can say that both these phones deliver very comparable battery life, which means that Omnia's bigger screen or more powerful processor do not actually consume more power. On typical use, both phones work two days and while used really extensively (lots of phone calls, data transmission, video recording, multimedia) should safely last one full day. HD video recording does not seem to affect battery life in a larger degree than VGA recording on other S60 phones, either. Almost one full hour of video recording (with additional playback to check what has been recorded) only consumed two battery indicator bars out of seven.



And as said before iphone os and web os are beautifully using the PowerVR SGX GPU. So all the others need to do is properly optimize the os to take proper advantage of the cpu and gpu acceleration with proper hardware. The current symbian platform needs a serious face lift, looked good a few years back but now looks as bland as a duck. Probably the upcoming symbian foundation will tackle the issue.


On a side note the Samsung INNOV8 still costs 40k. A few screws loose perhaps eh samsung india 
Ah N97 and INNOV8 the great "flagship" amigos


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 7, 2009)

^^ from which site did you quote the battery performence ? I know a few folks in howardforums who actually went nuts about battery life and my comments are basically based on that . People were comparing it with n95 with first firmware , when it couldn't even last till evening. Also knowing samsung i'd be really surprised if they can actually deliver promised battery.

Regarding firmware update , omnia badly needs it . Omnia's video is practically useless coz its equivalant to video without sound. Its only logical that samsung would do something about their flagship imaging phone. But i doubt they will do anything to optimise performence , none of the samsung s60 have seen any significant firmware updates till now.

Btw , i cant believe innov8 is still 40k , i think it'll see the single biggest price cut in history .  even if they price it around n86 it'd be ~50% price cut !


----------



## Power UP (Jul 7, 2009)

> The Omnia HD comes with a 1500 mAh battery, i.e. the same capacity as the N97. It's very hard to directly and precisely compare and measure battery life as it depends on too many factors. Based on few weeks of use I can say that both these phones deliver very comparable battery life, which means that Omnia's bigger screen or more powerful processor do not actually consume more power. On typical use, both phones work two days and while used really extensively (lots of phone calls, data transmission, video recording, multimedia) should safely last one full day. HD video recording does not seem to affect battery life in a larger degree than VGA recording on other S60 phones, either. Almost one full hour of video recording (with additional playback to check what has been recorded) only consumed two battery indicator bars out of seven.



*my-symbian.com/s60v3/review_omnia_hd.php

Actually a few comments from a few anonymous users on a forum isn't the ultimate gospel of truth 

There  were few guys at sf who bought an n97 but instead got a lemon. These are rare instances and usually occur for early adopters. One doesn't label the entire phone as bad just because of few minor incidents. Better to get info from reliable sources.

But quite frankly i won't be surprised if i hear more bad build quality issues from Nokia. 5800,N85,N81 etc. had a questionable build quality. 
At least samsung is been providing reliable build quality with very minor issues.


Samsung officially announced the updates to fix audio and improve performance. Omnia hd got quite the negative rep for their decision to use amr. So i am pretty sure they will fix it and roll out more updates. They don't want to ruin the future sales.

Anyways talking about buggy phones, check out the N97, it takes the cake. You should read those "i am disappointed with n97" threads, and you will question urself how the hell did they release such a buggy device as final product.

Both will get updates and hopefully fix the bugs and improve performance.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 8, 2009)

Power UP said:


> Actually a few comments from a few anonymous users on a forum isn't the ultimate gospel of truth



i am talking about howardforums.com which is one the best forums for s60 phones and people there are really demanding . i dont consider them 'few anonymous member here and there' . at least two well known members have given their actual usage experience.



> There  were few guys at sf who bought an n97 but instead got a lemon. These are rare instances and usually occur for early adopters. One doesn't label the entire phone as bad just because of few minor incidents. Better to get info from reliable sources.



what is the reliable source ? gsmarena.com ? mobile-review.com ? no thanks i'd rather take words of a reliable forum member. for example , if you look at the review of 5800's camera sample  they are almost identical to n78 but in real world 5800 performs much worse and every forum complains about it while most review gave it a 'ok'. remember how samsung i450 got reve reviews for sound quality yet cant even deliver enough volume for most user ?



> But quite frankly i won't be surprised if i hear more bad build quality issues from Nokia. 5800,N85,N81 etc. had a questionable build quality.
> At least samsung is been providing reliable build quality with very minor issues.



completely agree . but i am yet to see a negative comment about n86/97. btw , i own a 5800 so i know the pain of having a 19k phone that feels like rs900 phone.built and feel and looks are areas samsung does real great job.




> Anyways talking about buggy phones, check out the N97, it takes the cake. You should read those "i am disappointed with n97" threads, and you will question urself how the hell did they release such a buggy device as final product.
> 
> Both will get updates and hopefully fix the bugs and improve performance.



i closely follow many s60 forums and i haven't seen many disappointed users . in most 'i hate n97 ' threads people complain about n97 not having better hardware or 12mp cam or uber features , but except for 'keylock' bug , i dont hear much complain about performence of the device (not counting peoples general bashing over s60's dated ui). 

btw , n97 already had an update which have solved keylock bug , improved browser further and  increased the free ram and overall made device faster. i bet n97 will recieve like 10xmore software update than omnia. i dont feel confident with samsung who never delivered any update to even innov8.


----------



## Power UP (Jul 8, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> i am talking about howardforums.com which is one the best forums for s60 phones and people there are really demanding . i dont consider them 'few anonymous member here and there' . at least two well known members have given their actual usage experience.
> 
> what is the reliable source ? gsmarena.com ? mobile-review.com ? no thanks i'd rather take words of a reliable forum member. for example , if you look at the review of 5800's camera sample  they are almost identical to n78 but in real world 5800 performs much worse and every forum complains about it while most review gave it a 'ok'. remember how samsung i450 got reve reviews for sound quality yet cant even deliver enough volume for most user ?
> 
> ...


Dude this is the thing i am talking about. Even the so called well known members are not under any oath to give 100% (heck even half of it) unbiased reviews.
Take for example this forum TD. Has a quite a fair number of fanboys. There is one particular member. He is quite well known and but the thing is he hates nokia from head to tail. A totally new guy visits here and he read posts from this well known member bashing a nokia device even when the mobile doesn't even deserve a quarter of the bashing. Now is it the smart thing to read it and think that is one universal truth ? Even though the member is well known but he still protected under the internet. 
When i visited sf for info on N97, a few owners were complaining that it had poor build quality. Did i stop there for my quest for info and go around other forums posting that N97 has sucky buid quality just from reading from a few members. Nope i did the smart thing and visited various well known mobile sites etc. and read, watched etc. I collected info and summarized that even though N97 has other problems, it generally has a very good build quality.

On the other hand well known sites like gsmarena etc. reviews are more reliable. Ofcourse no one is a saint and there will some amount of bias, but still more reliable. These sites generate revenue through the traffic,ads etc. Now if it starts posting extremely biased reviews it will only alienate itself. Take for example esato forum. Its an se forum, so u will have a tough time finding an unbiased nokia mobile review from members.
Fanboyism, even previous bad experiences and various other influences can warp ur thoughts.

Ofcourse the few members from howardforums might had gotten a few bad devices, the same which happened to the few members in SF. But that doesn't mean entire Omnia hd's and N97's are bad.That's like calling the entire mankind murderers just beacuse of a few. These are few isolated cases and it happens to almost any device. A few errors do occur during assembly. And if it really has questionable build quality like the 5800, then it will be posted in various mobile sites. 

Probably one of the best methods is to not stop at just one source, visit various sites and collect info and summarize the facts from it.
Reminds me of the frog in the well which thought that the well was the entire world. One has to go out to realise how vast it is.

As for n97 complaints start at sf but also use google. The are different types of bugs like memory leaks, widget ui crashing, phone hanging etc. Omnia hd is no exception here either and has almost the same type of bugs. But these are all isolated incidents and can be mostly fixed.

You have a cheap looking 5800...........hmmm i have a N82 with cheap looking keypad. So i can understand ur pain  but seriously looks wasn't the only main criteria was it 

See the thing is most people don't know what are all the alternatives. They stick with a well know brand to avoid taking risks even when the said product is not the best available or overpriced.
Take for example the Pentium 4 and Athlon processors. Most people bought the P4 and were satisfied with it. Most didn't know about athlons. The people who knew still most didn't take the risk.
Here in india for most computer=intel
I went to my computer dealer a few months back, to buy a few hardware. When i asked him about amd processors, he started singing the usual song u hear from most. But one part "Amd processors expires after 3 years" i couldn't stop my laughter when i heard that 

The same thing is happening with N97. Most didn't want to venture in new territory and rather get "used" to the scroll bar, double/single click etc. Frankly most people get adjusted and force themselves to feel satisfied with it. After all if u start hating a device from day one for minor issues then u will soon feel u just flushed money down the toilet 

With phone like innov8, samsung tried to show the world that they can bring advanced tech much before others. Its fandom was increasing.
Finally now with Omnia hd and its various other devices, it has a large user base and the increasing market share.
Now this caused phones like Omnia hd to become extremely popular and many started buying it. Now when the user base was growing rapidly, the usual samsung pathetic software support couldn't be kept under wraps for too long. The poor sound recording news spread like wildfire and was posted in various mobile sites and forums. It was heavily criticised, emails were sent, samsung forums were bombarded with complaints.
Finally samsung acknowledged it and announced firmware updates coming to fix audio and further improve performance.
The omnia hd is under heavy scanner. Samsung will provide updates, cause the last thing they want now is to be stereotyped infront of whole world as providing lousy software support.

Ofcourse nokia will have 10x or even 20x times more updates. But i would rather use a device which is mostly bug free at retail and 5 or 6 more updates to fix the remaining minor bugs than a device which is very buggy and has 30 or 40 updates. Thats me.
Just think for example an average guy bought the device who has no clue what hacking,firmware updates etc. are, he will probably know mostly the basic stuff. He will be disappointed with it not knowing how to fix it and learn to live with the bugs or take it to service center and endure its associated headaches.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 8, 2009)

It looks like I need to wait till the firmware update is available for our region as I am not able to change product code using  nss. Its not working properly due to some usb drivers issue. Someone can help in this regard? 

As far as build and feel goes, N86 is quite up there.For me looks are good too. And its quite heavy.

And I dont think any manufacturer can give a smartphone which is 100% bug free from start. Not possible. Even the mighty N82 had some bugs. Yes , N86 has it too. They will get fixed.
What I am curious about is whether there is any update regarding the camera in N86 ver 11 firmware update.

Ok ..did figure out something about nss.. lets me see..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 8, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> It looks like I need to wait till the firmware update is available for our region as I am not able to change product code using  nss. Its not working properly due to some usb drivers issue. Someone can help in this regard?
> 
> As far as build and feel goes, N86 is quite up there.For me looks are good too. And its quite heavy.
> 
> ...



Afaik , NSS dont work with newer devices . There is another tool i cant remember right now , let me find the name for you . 

Btw , there is no significant update in v11 firmware , so i think its better to play safe with changing product code.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 8, 2009)

@ to all guys- Pls be on topic ..  and fanboy- discuss ur satio, walkman or cybershit somewhere else .. enough of ur bullshit ..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2009)

@powerup

*my-symbian.com/s60v3/review_omnia_hd.php link given by you surely clears all doubts about omap3 processor..great article great videos 
The speed difference between omnia HD omap3 +256ram and N97arm+128 ram is clearly visible


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 8, 2009)

Somehow, managed to get ver 11 euro 1 update on my N86 .. quite big update of 148.5mb phew..  Now, let me see, what r the improvements..


----------



## Power UP (Jul 8, 2009)

Great news, Symbian foundation os coming soon 
*www.symbian-freak.com/news/009/07/first_version_of_symbian_foundation_os_nears_beta_testing.htm

This along with web os, things are going to get exciting 

@yogi: Can u still hack ? Do check. I was thinking of getting n86 for my dad.

lol some got confused, identity crisis we are facing  *www.smileyvault.com/albums/CBSA/smileyvault-cute-big-smiley-animated-017.gif


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2009)

okk new symbian is coming soon...but according to them it will release on 4thweek of 2010
What abt satio then??


Hey N86 can be hacked?? U mean we can install all application...do tell us the condition after firmware update


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 8, 2009)

No idea abt hacking. Never hacked N82 or N85. Though its possible to hack both using hello ox. Hence i think its possible to hack N86 as well. I might do it too as i am planning to keep it for a very long time ( a year or so ) .

After update -
Speed of operation remains same. Music quality same. Both were fine earlier too. Camera seems to have an update in terms of image processing. Need to verify it. Video recording is great. Ovi store client is now there which is useless for me. Good thing is that since i got the euro 1 update now its possible to switch off camera shutter sound and easier to get newer updates quickly as indian update is very late compared to other regions. 

One bug that i found out and its still there- sometimes the handset does not get gps lock and u need to restart it and then it gets the lock within 10 seconds flat. Its not a routine issue and happens say, 3 out of 10 times. Surely a issue with gps and needs the correction from nokia.

Since I gave my beloved N82 to a special friend of mine, I will be using N86 as my main device. Lets see how it copes with the daily routine.. 

A bit offtopic -  Nice collection of images captured by N95 

*web.me.com/jamesburland/Nokia_Crea...ia_Creative,_The_Final_N95_Photo_Awards!.html


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 8, 2009)

@ yogi 

Did you used JAF to change tye product code ?


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nope. Used nss only. Just uninstall the ver 7 pc suite and installed the ver 6 and there u go.. and used the latest ver of nss ..

Change log for ver 11 

*brar.wordpress.com/2009/07/08/n86-8mp-new-firmware-v11-043-available/


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 9, 2009)

"Naviscroll sensitivity improvements."

N86 have naviwheel ?


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 9, 2009)

^^^ Yup dude .. I have the same question ?  if its there then wth is the setting to enable it ..

It does not have navi wheel function ..


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 9, 2009)

*www.symbian-guru.com/welcome/2009/...me-wizard-simplifies-setup-for-new-users.html

Also as far as naming the product goes, just N86 sounds better than N86 8mp .. Nokia could have called it N86 8mp 8 gb .. stupid marketing decision ..Anyways, most people will be calling it just N86..

Camera drivers are improved in ver 11 firmware..

Taken in pitch dark ..

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/6650/yogi149.th.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> *www.symbian-guru.com/welcome/2009/...me-wizard-simplifies-setup-for-new-users.html
> 
> Also just N86 sounds better than N86 8mp .. Nokia could have called N86 8mp 8 gb .. stupid marketing decision ..




..N86 sound better then N86 8mp...WTF


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 9, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> ..N86 sound better then N86 8mp...WTF



What is so funny abt it ?


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 9, 2009)

I am really confused , does any n86 comes without 8gb inbuilt ? Is there two version ? I've never heard any ?


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> I am really confused , does any n86 comes without 8gb inbuilt ? Is there two version ? I've never heard any ?



Are dude, there is only one ver of N86  ..and it comes with 8gb inbuilt memory and does not come with any memory card .. I am talking abt the naming of the product by nokia ..

*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Nokia_N86_8MP_An_All-rounder/551-104207-614-1.html


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 9, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> What is so funny abt it ?



ooops bit confusion...sounds better(i confused it with music..how can n86 can be better then n86 8mp when they are same)....Sorry my mistake


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 10, 2009)

I was also confused because i though you were talking about sound quality .


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quite a few improvements in new firmware 

1. camera software is improved for sure. Colour reproduction is looks to be spot on now..
2. gps works even in indoors with agps
3. video recording is made even better 
4. Gallery is superfast now.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 10, 2009)

N86 video recording is definitely better then any LG Samsung or SE....

What I see is LG and samsung both use amr for sound...and also there video is not crisp even at 720x480 @30fps

Untill now SE have very few VGA recording mobiles....soo dont know much

N86 recording is clear,crisp,sounds much better with aac.

does any mobile record sound in stereo mode or all in mono only


----------



## rajhot (Jul 10, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> does any mobile record sound in stereo mode or all in mono only


N93 can record in stereo


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 10, 2009)

Se cell phones record sound in stereo but sadly video is stuck at qvga only ..

Colour reproduction is spot on now  with ver 11 firmware on N86 .. sharpness is very good and details seem to be improved as well..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 10, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Se cell phones record sound in stereo but sadly video is stuck at qvga only ..



Original N93(not 'i') was the only phone that had proper stereo microphone placed at both side of the phone so that it can give proper stereo efferct with sense of direction . So bad no other phone had that feature .

Since we cant get stereo effect anyway , i wont mind mono sound .

@sujoyp 
The kind of hardware se is using these days in their high end phone , i wont be surprised if they give HD video sooner than nokia. Hardware wise satio is already capable of hd i guess.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 10, 2009)

All SE phones have two microphones and are capable of stereo recording. Its been from the C902. 

The Aino records in VGA and all corresponding models will do the same or higher. Racheal should be able to do HD.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 10, 2009)

Satio is capable of hd .. But we cant underestimate nokia .. they may come out with a phone with full hd ..1920 x 1080 .. u never know what is cooking close under the wraps in these companies..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 10, 2009)

Satio is capable. But i would rather have better battery life and a solid phone with snappy UI than one with an overload of imaging. About Nokia, dunno, but the latest SE do have the hardware to carry out anything. is there anything better than a snapdragon? Beats me..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 10, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Satio is capable of hd .. But we cant underestimate nokia .. they may come out with a phone with full hd ..1920 x 1080 .. u never know what is cooking close under the wraps in these companies..



I also believe nokia is holding their next true flagship for a new OS/UI , maybe we may see big jump with maemo devices coming later this year . Maemo have been recently upgraded to support telephony and upto 12mpix camera . Also next maemo device will be based on omap3430 and will sport a HUGELY different UI . 

Nokia always had lagged behind others at first and then stormed the market with superior product , remember the first wave of success  samsung enjoyed in cameraphone and se enjoyed in musicphone. Hope the history repeats itself.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 11, 2009)

But the thing is that , in 3 mp case they were pretty much on time with N73 

In 5 mp case they were first i think with N95 and then came with Xenon equipped N82 

But now with 8mp they are year behind samsung and seem like they  wont make this mistake again and will come up with 12mp sooner than later ..

Also i would like to say something about lack of xenon flash in N86 - though i would have loved to see xenon flash in N86 , but its dual led flash with variable aperature lense can be compared to N82 xenon upto 2.5-3 meters .. more than that N82 xenon wins but then in those situations u would better be with ur digicam than cameraphone. Hence lack of xenon is not a very big factor in N86. U can use those leds for video recording and they are very bright and very handy in low light situations..

And this N86 seems to be built like tank .. Yesterday i kept it on my car's dashboard while listening to music via fm transmitter. During a sharp turn, it had a hard fall on car's floor and i thought that something could have been broken.. but hey, nothing happened and its rock solid as before ..


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 11, 2009)

Just today checked the price of samsung innov8 8gb , and its still at 35k .. who is going to buy that when N86 is to be had for 23.5k only ..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2009)

innov8 is still 35k....what a waste..N86 is much VFM...and it build look real good


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 11, 2009)

Found one interesting thing on nokia india site.

Visit it and try to locate N85. Its not there. Seems like nokia has taken it off the Indian market due to build quality problems. If true then its good now that, N86 is there to fill the gap


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2009)

I am damn sure that n86 is the replacement for n85...same price bracket with better build and better cam..
N85 was bound to go


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 11, 2009)

Lets hope n85 follow the steps of n82 and become crazy cheap at < 15k . He he. 

Btw , so any other improvement with newer firmware ?


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 11, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> I am damn sure that n86 is the replacement for n85...same price bracket with better build and better cam..
> N85 was bound to go



N85 was not THAT bad , yes it was a bit too costly in india , but if you had a well built unit it would be a great all rounder device . 

Anyway , who needs n85 now that n86 is available at same price !


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 12, 2009)

off topic:Why Nokia is pulling off good phones like N79,N82,N78.Even N96 is not available in most shops.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 12, 2009)

N96 is a flop show for nokia. No wonder its being pulled off the market. N85 too deserve its fate. N82 , N78 and N79 are excellent handsets and no idea why nokia is taking them off the market .N79 can be had for 13.9 k and that's great vfm..


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> N85 was not THAT bad , yes it was a bit too costly in india , but if you had a well built unit it would be a great all rounder device .
> 
> Anyway , who needs n85 now that n86 is available at same price !




I am pretty sure that well built unit would go kaput in a few months..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 12, 2009)

N79 @ 13.5 k ? Where ,  is it also being discontinued ?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 12, 2009)

I got it for 17k one week back.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 16, 2009)

Just bumped into another great real world review of the N86 . This girl also upgraded from n82 to n86  and look at the sample picture !

*www.howardforums.com/showpost.php?p=12822864&postcount=933


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 16, 2009)

@yogi

Hope you wont mind if i share your n82 vs N86 taken with w810i picture in that thread .


----------



## krazzy (Jul 16, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Found one interesting thing on nokia india site.
> 
> Visit it and try to locate N85. Its not there. Seems like nokia has taken it off the Indian market due to build quality problems. If true then its good now that, N86 is there to fill the gap



A lot of old Nokia phones have been taken off the site. N95, N82, N78, E51, E90, even 5320 XpressMusic.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> @yogi
> 
> Hope you wont mind if i share your n82 vs N86 taken with w810i picture in that thread .



no prob.. And N86 does produce better results than N82.

And guess what , the biggest drawback of N86 as fas as i am concerned is not lack of xenon but those crappy speakers .. why nokia cant put those awesome N73 speakers on these new models..


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's a good comparison.

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/reviews/item/Camera_group_test_Nokia_N86_8MP_N97_N82_and_Samsung_I8510.php


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 16, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> And guess what , the biggest drawback of N86 as fas as i am concerned is not lack of xenon but those crappy speakers .. why nokia cant put those awesome N73 speakers on these new models..



I'd rather take n95's speaker over n73 because 95 had more bass. But what i really hate is placement of the speakers .i liked the 73's speaker placement because it could provide little stereo effect. Even SE is adopting this placement . Anyway , how does the speakers compare with n85's ?

Btw , have you thread i linked ?


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 16, 2009)

Third Eye said:


> Here's a good comparison.
> 
> *www.allaboutsymbian.com/reviews/item/Camera_group_test_Nokia_N86_8MP_N97_N82_and_Samsung_I8510.php



Already posted here ..


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> I'd rather take n95's speaker over n73 because 95 had more bass. But what i really hate is placement of the speakers .i liked the 73's speaker placement because it could provide little stereo effect. Even SE is adopting this placement . Anyway , how does the speakers compare with n85's ?
> 
> Btw , have you thread i linked ?



Yup .. gone through that thread..  And its somewhat true that digital zoom on N86 works somehow better than all the earlier models I tried.. And a dedicated torch application would have been handy if provided by nokia itself. Those dual leds are very bright.

And yes N95 8gb speakers were better in terms of playback quality over N73 speakers. N73 ones were better placed and louder..


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 20, 2009)

*thenokiaguide.com/2009/07/16/dprev...e-n86-8mp-and-finds-some-interesting-details/

*blog.dpreview.com/editorial/2009/07/new-nokia-heralds-camerphone-convergence.html


----------



## Vensanga (Jul 21, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> N96 is a flop show for nokia. No wonder its being pulled off the market. N85 too deserve its fate. N82 , N78 and N79 are excellent handsets and no idea why nokia is taking them off the market .N79 can be had for 13.9 k and that's great vfm..


Rely??? where can we get N79 at that price??


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 21, 2009)

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/features/i...on-N86_N97_iPhone_3G_T-Mobile_G1_and_more.php

Also the title of this thread should be All about N86 .. what do u guys say ..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 21, 2009)

^^ 

The problem is not in broswer speed , but its ui . For instance , i can not sroll(or use) browser in 5800 until the complete page is loaded , and in slow edge connection , this could lead to significant usability problem . Zooming the page dont reflow the text so that brings sidescrolling . When scrolling page , it dont snap like operamini / other browsee.

The javascript engine is also not that good , sometimes my browser crashes while opening santabanta.com because of some particular ad , and turning off javascript in settings sees to rectify this problem.

Btw , i doubt their test , on practical conditions , i find n85's browser much easier to use than 5800.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 21, 2009)

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/features/item/N95_to_N86-Two_years_of_evolution.php[/url


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 28, 2009)

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/7028/yogi266.th.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> *img443.imageshack.us/img443/7028/yogi266.th.jpg



it seems in a pitch dark condition...but pic is clear enough...great result



BTW is it ur CPU or some kind of server


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 29, 2009)

very good N86 cam review.. 

*www.symbian-freak.com/reviews/n86/nokia_n86_review_part_2_by_mohamed_shafik.htm

One major drawback of N86 -  very low internal memory ie c drive and not the mass memory ..  It should have been 130 mb like N82


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> very good N86 cam review..
> 
> *www.symbian-freak.com/reviews/n86/nokia_n86_review_part_2_by_mohamed_shafik.htm
> 
> One major drawback of N86 -  very low internal memory ie c drive and not the mass memory ..  It should have been 130 mb like N82



Yeh i read it yesterday...but it says the compression ration and noise is too much and also less details....remaining all good
cam sound cant be switched off....oops no more pranks can be played..

The most impressive thing is low light photography...its too good to believe...and ya colors are good..

BTW n86 is not tooo much better then C905


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 29, 2009)

And interestingly, all the good reviews seem to come from the symbian oriented sites.

AAS and symbian freak.All proper review sites have bashed it. 

I love my C905.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 29, 2009)

Camera shutter sound can be switched off on euro firmware like mine ..I am on euro-1 firmware and can easily shut off camera sound. Also I dont know if the reviewer has used ver 10 or ver 11 firmware on N86 . It looks to be a ver 10.

As I mentioned before, with ver 11 image processing is improved a lot. It takes stunning pictures with ver 11. I am very much sure it will keep on improving with future firmware updates. Digital zoom works like a charm while video recording. Results with zoom are very good so say the least.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Camera shutter sound can be switched off on euro firmware like mine ..I am on euro-1 firmware and can easily shut off camera sound. Also I dont know if the reviewer has used ver 10 or ver 11 firmware on N86 . It looks to be a ver 10.



I wish it to be incorporated in Asian version...and ya does the flash fire slightly when taking pics without flash...My N70 used to blink slightly..


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 29, 2009)

Its not the flash firing slightly .. Its the auto focus assist light when taking pictures in low light situations.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Its not the flash firing slightly .. Its the auto focus assist light when taking pictures in low light situations.



but it flashes even when u r taking pic in sunlight....always...I had used it for 2 years..its something related to privacy...


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hacking gate opened for N86 

*www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1554995


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 30, 2009)

Why there is no xenon in N86 .. read this 

*conversations.nokia.com/2009/07/27/being-flash-isnt-always-the-answer/

*conversations.nokia.com/2009/07/30/head-to-head-n86-8mp-vs-n82/

Seems like feel and bulk was the main issue .. Still xenon flash would have made it a spectacular camera phone . I hope nokia does not do it again when they come out with a camera phone in the near future. I truly hope all the flak they receive for not including xenon in N86 would make them wiser and they wont repeat this mistake in future devices.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Why there is no xenon in N86 .. read this
> 
> *conversations.nokia.com/2009/07/27/being-flash-isnt-always-the-answer/
> 
> ...



they should use both a regular xenon flash and a single or dual led for video recording in there camera phones


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 31, 2009)

The excuses for lack of xenon is total bullshit . Nokia is just too greedy and want more margin . We are not demanding xenon in every camera but asking it for a goddann camera thats supposed to be a flagship imaging device. 

Btw , nokia seriously need to revamp their camera software with face recognition and goodies like that.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 31, 2009)

Nokia should learn a thing or two from se and samsung. Both satio and pixon 12 has xenon plus led flash combo..  I hope nokia wont repeat this mistake for their next imaging flagship.. 

A new firmware in the works which improves low light performance. Although there is nothing wrong with its low light performance as of now, its a good news. I hope they do something abt the details thing, a lot of sites have been crying about. I find the details to be satisfactory for a wide angle lens.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 31, 2009)

*www.n97fanatics.com/photos-n86-camera-lens-protector-was-done-right-why-did-n97-fail/


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 31, 2009)

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_claims_n86_8mp_doesnt_need_any_xenon_world_chuckles-news-1048.php


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 31, 2009)

I dont know why nokia is making a joke of itself. Nokia needs to stop talking bullshit and focus on their next flagship which along with xenon also badly need camera software overhaul.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 1, 2009)

Actually these dual leds are very good .. but xenon plus these dual leds would have been killer combo for N86. Only con of N86 is that lack of xenon. But then again none of the samsung 8mps have xenon either .. Its only their 12 mp that have it and its first samsung with a proper high capacity xenon unit built into it .. G800 , G810 had low power xenon units..


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 13, 2009)

Few images taken By N86 today ..

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/8940/yogi374.th.jpg


*img134.imageshack.us/img134/8498/yogi372.th.jpg


*img134.imageshack.us/img134/1338/yogi371.th.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2009)

hmmm..while viewing the pic at 50% it looks very good but after that it becomes blurred.

anyways we can never compare mobile cam with digicams


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 14, 2009)

Blurred?  where ?   All these look fine to me ..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Blurred?  where ?   All these look fine to me ..



U saw the pic in 100% size....see the leaves

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/6937/29135953.th.jpg


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 14, 2009)

^^^

I agree with sujoyp . But its not blurred , its the high compression of nokia showing its fault . Actually almost every phone i see suffer from this problem(and most low end digicam to some extent). A 6mpix photo in jpeg fine taken with nikon D70 takes around 4-5mb where as n86 barely crosses 1mb ! YOu see what i mean .

There is also posibility of noise reduction , but since its a daylight photo , noise shouldn't have been a problem.

Btw , zn5 was best performer in this regard IMO.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2009)

okk its not blurred but loss of detail due to compression...I agree


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 15, 2009)

There may be some loss of details, but remember its a wide angle lens hence fitting more in the same space as other 8mp camera phones. Images have improved in ver 11 firmware. I am pretty sure nokia will do something abt this lack of details everyone is crying about. I am fine with the details btw.

This looks interesting 

*www.symbian-freak.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37150


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2009)

yup that symbian freak thing is superb...the n95 pic is soo clear and crisp...there r no good n86 pic soo cant comment.

yogi u try that thing and tell us the difference


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 16, 2009)

My N73 got stolen  yesterday. I will be buying an N86 within some days. Will be watching this thread for updates. How is the digital compass perfomance? Does it work with google maps?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Saw an N86 at the priority dealer. The Amoled display seemed to be little bit yellowish than typical backlit LCDs. Is it so?


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 16, 2009)

Digital compass works alright. Just that u need to calibrate it a bit before its use. It works with nokia's ovi maps. Does not work with google maps. 

If ur into the market for new phone, then pls check samsung omnia hd which is released in india .. Fantastic phone if ur budget permits. I would have taken it if it was available in june ..


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 16, 2009)

Omnia HD has great features like big display, 3d HW accelerator, powerful cpu, 256 mb ram, S60 5th, etc. I would prefer it anyday over N86 if it was priced below 30k. Its almost 10k above N86. I am ready to pay such a price for features, but my budget is within 25k.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2009)

I have high hopes for SE Satio...if its priced much above 30k...then it will loose the game 

Omnia HD have great multimedia features


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 22, 2009)

I bought an N86 two days ago for Rs. 23,819 from Mobile Store. Was fiddling with it for a while. The speed of navigation is very good, much better than my N73. The compass feature was a much needed one in Maps. The fone feels heavy in hand. Have installed some basic apps like taskman, IM+, UCWeb etc. Need to keep it safely this time...


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 24, 2009)

N82 

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/9526/24082009139.th.jpg


N86

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/96/yogi458.th.jpg

Now , decide for urself if N86 need xenon or not?  I dont think its strictly needs one but could have been great with xenon flash.

Sidenote- Since this is my friends' N82 and its somewhat broken.  But still..


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 25, 2009)

Landscape mode - evening time 

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/6726/yogi480.th.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 27, 2009)

*mynokiablog.com/2009/08/11/camera-flash-test-nokia-n86-vs-nokia-n82-vs-nokia-n97-vs-samsung-i8910/


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hacked N86  with hello ox2 finally.. Also installed the DM's mod for camera .. lets see how good it is ..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2009)

what advantage will u get by hacking by helloox...I still dont understand.

Cant we install any application normally in n86...When I used to have N70 i didnt do anything like this...y do we need certificate..
Please clarify a bit again....Thanks


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 29, 2009)

It gives u the freedom of installing any app on ur phone without signing it .. Also u can apply different patches like this camera mod I have done.The avg size is now 2mb specially for micro shots.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2009)

u mean by modding cam the pics r less compressed now....did the details and sharpness improved


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 29, 2009)

micro shot is now 2 mb each ..Let me check with different scenarios and then only I can comment. About details , its already fine for a wide angle lens..


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 29, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> N82
> 
> *img231.imageshack.us/img231/9526/24082009139.th.jpg
> 
> ...



JUst look at the exif data of both photos . N82 even with iso800 have less noise than n86 in iso200. Also shutter speed of n86 is 4x longer , most people will blurr their photo in that shutter speed.

Nokia , please please give us xenon .


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello ox2 working in this? Great, I can't wait to hack my cell. Searching for that camera mod. The N73 which I had was hacked to the root. Everything modded. The dual led flash does the job well, not as good as the N82 xenon, but still then its brighter than older dual led types. I like the red led in video recording.


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice article confirming the tank like built quality of N86 --

*www.symbian-guru.com/welcome/2009/08/nokia-n86-8mp-review-hardware.html


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2009)

did you ever dropped it ...if yes what was the result..
is that scratch proof glass really good...or due to that we get a blurry screen


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yup. I have dropped mine on few times and its as solid as ever..

OT- Nokia is going to announce a new high end camera phone at nokia world today.. keep an eye on it .. Lets see if they can impress me ..


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 11, 2009)

*share.ovi.com/album/aliveatnight.AliveAtNightUK


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 12, 2009)

@ sujoyp & tamongo -  guys what r u twitter ids?  mine is yogi_77 ..


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 12, 2009)

*thereallymobileproject.com/2009/09/love-your-n95-get-the-nokia-n86/

And yes its out too late in this time of "touch me touch me"  ui driven touchscreen handsets. This is what N96/N85 should have been..

OT- Just had a chance to trial a friend's pixon 12 .. Super fantastic camera for a phone. Too sad its not a smartphone.. Wait for samsung to put this cam on a smartphone platform.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2009)

the artical was great.....was written in very sweet manner

y there is no pricefall in n86 for soo long time....even Samsung HD is now 26k


BTW i dont have a twitter account


----------



## Tamoghno (Sep 12, 2009)

I am not fan of samsung phones . Somehow they manage to mess the phone . Also dont like their voice clarity ... But anyway its a personal preference.

My twitter id is @tamoghno .Gravity made me fall in love with twitter.

@sujoyp , if you have data connection , you should check out twitter.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2009)

my ID is sujoyp in twitter too


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 15, 2009)

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/10469_Nokia_N86_next_firmware_to_inc.php

*www.symbian-guru.com/welcome/2009/09/the-nokia-n86-8mp-is-the-real-nseries-flagship.html


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 15, 2009)

Waiting for this imp FW release.


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 16, 2009)

*share.ovi.com/album/Dinning.NokiaN868MP 

Taken with N86 ver 20 firmware.. It does not have any shot taken indoors with flash though. Outdoor ones seems to be great . I was expecting nokia to include 720 X 480 pixel video recording but then since aspect ratio of N86 screen in 4:3 it does not make sense to include that. Anyways video is super fantastic as it is and if its improved even a bit then I dont think there is any phone out there which can match it as a camcorder for all light conditions..


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 16, 2009)

On a lighter note - I think I have done damn good job of promoting N86 here. Nokia should make me beta tester for their next flagship camera phone .. what say ..


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2009)

yup...daily updates abt n86...good job


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 17, 2009)

This phone deserves it. Such a pity that its been released in this age of "touch me ui ui " generation. Its still will sell very well. The best handset for non touch use and the best N series till date..period.


----------



## Tamoghno (Sep 17, 2009)

@yogi you should seriously contact nokia wom world . They do give phones to bloggers to test and review but i know few people in howardforums  got phones by just regularly posting about them


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 17, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> @yogi you should seriously contact nokia wom world . They do give phones to bloggers to test and review but i know few people in howardforums  got phones by just regularly posting about them



Actually I was just joking. Yup, I will appreciate some special discount if I were to get their next camera flagship phone.Also dont have much time for all this.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 19, 2009)

I heard that the built like a tank N86 is already breaking down allover the world. Its an N-series all right.


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 19, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> I heard that the built like a tank N86 is already breaking down allover the world. Its an N-series all right.



Dude, I missed u so much ..  Tu kaha gaya tha re ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 19, 2009)

Hehe.Was on a break. Was bored of posting .


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 19, 2009)

*share.ovi.com/media/Dinning.NokiaN868MP/Dinning.10554

ver 20 looks promising ..


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 19, 2009)

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/3318/yogi711.th.jpg

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/5528/yogi712.th.jpg

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/6079/yogi587.th.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 21, 2009)

satio vs N86 

*www.mobil.se/ArticlePages/200909/1...iForum=5&iNoteRoot=147038&iNote=147039#147039


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh, you like seeing the crap beaten out of the N86? 
Its still early software and the colors are a bit off in the satio.Expect it to be better.Detail wise.watercolor vs  sheer etail.Any guesses who wins?


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 23, 2009)

^^^^ 
We all know that genius. Satio is not even out yet and upcoming ver 20 firmware for N86 will show its true potential. Not saying one is better than other, its just a small peak into what satio and N86 are capable of. I personally would like to see satio having a wonderful camera. Its been long since I used a se device.


----------



## Tamoghno (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope your conv with phonedaz do something about the fcuking compression . 

Btw , i thing wide angle lens in unnessasary in camera , atleast until optical zoom arrives.


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 23, 2009)

*share.ovi.com/media.aspx?albumname=Dinning.NokiaN868MP&media=Dinning.10656&noPassive=1


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats 2 yogi 4 new N86.....

i think u have got N82 > N85 > N86...

hey the N86 have how much of RAM & phone memory.... ??

looks gud ha....

I am stuck wid my N82.........hey yogi u buy latest mobiles y dont u gift me one...hehe ...coz u know lack of pocket money...

N82 lacks Dual LED Flash so video recording problem in low light...& N86 lacks Xenon its vice-versa...theory...8)

One more thing i want 2 ask i wanna buy ep-630 is it gud i mean will the music quality improved after u used it wid N82...

please giv me the link of sites where some tricks & tips r given to get best performance from N82 Camera...


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 1, 2009)

Finally 

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/10536_The_Nokia_N86_wins_the_race_to.php


----------



## salman06p0020 (Oct 10, 2009)

How is this phone? I read a lot of reviews and it looks good. Are there any better phones than this which are also cheaper? I am looking for a good multimedia phone with a decent camera. My budget would be around 20k but if things turn out worse then around 13-15k. So suggest me a phone appropriately.


----------



## salman06p0020 (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dude, its really clear that such a huge thread means that this phone simply rocks .. go ahead and get it .. best nokia n series phone till date and best one I have used till date ..

And with ver 20 firmware , camera is just top notch now.. difficult to find a better camera phone than this ... Only pixon 12 can be better than this ..


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: N86 new FW got bugs??*

I had upgraded to the new FW 20.115 when it was out. Face detection is working great. It can detect and follow multiple faces too. Startup RAM stays around 60 MB while earlier t used to be ~51 MB.  But, I found some serious issues with this new firmwire:

1. Images taken in dim light with flash appears to be washed out sometimes.
2. Menu and rotation effects(the theme effects) appear to be lagging. Earlier on tilting the phone the current screen would fade out to the rotated one. But now, it just blacks out and hangs for a while if I rotate the fone. Had to turn this feature off.
3. Video recording hangs the phone. Recording a video greater than 5-7 minutes hangs the phone. The camera lights stay on and the phone turns numb. Have to take out the battery.

Are these issues happening with any of you guys? I don't know whether its with my phone only. The video record issue is a serious problem for me at the moment.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 13, 2009)

1. Images taken in all conditions come out superb for me ..Maybe cos I hold it very still without any movement ..
2. Theme effects is broken in ver 20 . switch it off ..its a bug and will be corrected in next firmware 
3. video recording works well .. Though the prob u mentioned does exist ..I just tried recording a clip more than 7min and it hung and need to take out the battery. So I need to look more into it .. Looks like I found one more bug to report to mr damian dinning of nokia ..

Edit:  Does this video recording thing happens everytime u cross 5/7 min mark. Cos it did hang for the first time at 7:20 but next time it did fine for 10 min clip. So I guess its a random happening thing .. Will check few more times and will let u know.


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 13, 2009)

I tried to record twice, and at both times it hung. I was recording a GoKart racing of my friends, and due to this, I had to listen to their curses. 

Recording a 1-2 mins clip happens successfully. 
Didn't try it again, because, opening the back cover is a real pain. Feels like, it might break off at any time.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 13, 2009)

Did it again for 12:03 seconds and it did well .. no hang whatso ever.. Dont know why it hung for the first time? Do the hard reset on ur phone and Try to record on the mass memory ..I am sure this prob will vanish.. hard reset code is *#7370#..


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 13, 2009)

recorded a 15:05 min clip successfully. So, it may be a random thing happening. But who knows when will it happen again. I'm recording to mass memory itself. Will do a hard reset if it happens again. Or format mass memory.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 13, 2009)

Back up everything first before hard reset / format ...


----------



## 786 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok, visited some stores in Kolkata, but non of them have stock with them. Didn't visited Priority though...


----------



## pawankhanna (Oct 22, 2009)

also you can use *#7780# for reset setting only...not deleting data just reset your all phone setting....

i am playing ngage games in my phone but i want some freeware games so pls suggest some games....that i can play as freeware..



yogi7272 said:


> Did it again for 12:03 seconds and it did well .. no hang whatso ever.. Dont know why it hung for the first time? Do the hard reset on ur phone and Try to record on the mass memory ..I am sure this prob will vanish.. hard reset code is *#7370#..


----------



## desuza.jony (Oct 22, 2009)

@pawankhanna
Download cool free games from ovi store....
*store.ovi.com/#/games


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 23, 2009)

Images taken by N86 

*www.ipernity.com/doc/djmuzi/6336540/in/group/125190?from=6337437&at=1256236520


----------



## salman06p0020 (Oct 25, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Images taken by N86
> 
> *www.ipernity.com/doc/djmuzi/6336540/in/group/125190?from=6337437&at=1256236520



The pics look amazing. I have decided on buying this mobile after all my research and will buy it soon and this will be my first mobile. This mobile sure looks like the best overall mobile in the market right now.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 25, 2009)

salman06p0020 said:


> The pics look amazing. I have decided on buying this mobile after all my research and will buy it soon and this will be my first mobile. *This mobile sure looks like the best overall mobile in the market right now.*


 

Waiting for my satio/aino.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 26, 2009)

N86 is indeed the best one out there..  Satio with all that big screen and camera and xenon but with 1000 mah battery is laughable .. Omnia hd , N97 have 1500 mah battery and they dont last that long under heavy use..so how long satio last is anybody's guess...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2009)

satio and n86 r not in the same race....Satio's direct compititor would be Omnia HD and somehow n97 price wise

Aino is the compititor to N86 ...whoever can produce greater results is  the winner


----------



## desuza.jony (Oct 26, 2009)

My friend purchased Nokia N86 very recently for a discounted price of Rs.21K, may be a festival discount. with a music voucher using which he could download 100 tracks of his choice from the NokiaMusic store.since he isn’t a music buff like me, I managed to get his voucher and hence had look into the Music store of Nokia.(Note that you don’t need a voucher to download the music store application. You only need it to download songs freely)...The download was done from the [URL="*music.nokia.co.in/"]Nokia Music Store
[/URL]
 The download and Installation were smooth and easy.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 26, 2009)

@yogi-Guess what I am using now.Lasts me a day and a half.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> @yogi-Guess what I am using now.Lasts me a day and a half.



U got a satio already..WOW


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 27, 2009)

@sujoyp - N86 with ver 20 firmware can give very tough competition to satio and pixon 12. Dont be surprised if N86 does better than those two in some respects. Its camera is improved greatly since it first came out. At that time, I said that only issue was image processing algorithms which have been tuned to the best in this current ver 20 firmware along with face detection and few other features that have been added. Dont need to tell how good is its video recording quality.

@dreamcatcher- Guess what,  a friend of mine is using satio since it came out and he is a hardcore symbian user and battery doesnt  last that long. I am not making any assumptions here. If it last u that much period of time then good. But do u even know how to properly utilise a symbian phone?  since all the yrs u have been with all those dumb se phones..


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 27, 2009)

It happened again. This time at my friend's b'day party. At 4 minutes and some seconds, the camera froze. And all those moments are gone . 
My N73 was a nice one. It never put me down on such occassions, even if the video recording was not at par with this. 

One more bug, I dunno whether its a bug. Ngage Store is not opening after the update. It shows "Out of internal memory. Close some applications and try again. (Error -4)" when I have 45.4 MB free RAM available.
N-Gage version: 1.40(1557)

Anyone, please confirm this.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^^

This video recording bug only happened to me once.. never again ..made lots of 10-20 mins videos with it since u reported this issue.. try doing hard reset and then again reinstall ver 20 firmware.. It will mostly solve ur problem. This prob does seems to be ur handset specific or it would have been reported by others on other world forums. none has reported this prob so try doing the process mentioned above & hopefully it will solve ur issue..

or u could reach out to mr damian dinning on twitter ..he is a product manager of n86. and tell him about this prob. he will surely help u out .. is id is  "phonedaz"  on twitter..


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2009)

I liked the overall picture quality of n86...no doubt its best in this...but in the initial pics there was a problem with image details...they were not sharp enough....
Video recording must be good since 5800 is capable of such good recording...I am too impressed


----------



## desuza.jony (Oct 27, 2009)

I found a cool Photo Browser Application For My n97, Its Really an amazing application, want to share some screen shot and a video to know more detailed:
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/7223cae5609b43268f45ea30bd3b0979.jpg

download Photo browser




sujoyp said:


> I liked the overall picture quality of n86...no doubt its best in this...but in the initial pics there was a problem with image details...they were not sharp enough....
> Video recording must be good since 5800 is capable of such good recording...I am too impressed


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 27, 2009)

@yogi-I will be giving up my satio.Symbian is a pathetic OS and i cant stand that double clicking in the submenus all the time. Not to mention the lack of kinetic scroll in the core of the menu. Also geotagging cant be turned off from the camera options.you have to dig and dig and dig more to get that one. I am vying for android. S60 can go to hell.Will get the Aino now. 
And yea, i have used more s60 handsets than you have yogi. So think before assuming. I agree that i dont have much need for the apps, but i have used many for that matter to be able to give a symbian guy a run for his money.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 28, 2009)

@dreamcatcher - Read this ..

*www.last100.com/2009/10/27/is-sony-ericsson-short-changing-satio-users/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 28, 2009)

Yea so??SE is huge. There are different people for different posts who have no issue into manufacturing or marketing.he may have been oblivious to the proceedings.  Its the phone that beats every nokia into oblivion especially the N86. 
Anyways, i hope SE kicks Symbian and goes solely into android. SE infinity boasts of a snapdragon proccy with 32 gb storage,hd video,8 mp cam and much more.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 29, 2009)

Satio beating N86 .. what a joke!  hee hee.. This premium phone from se even lacks some basic things as fm transmitter, digital compass, decent battery, standard micro usb port, 3.5 mm audio jack, powerful xenon flash, good sound quality, stereo speakers etc etc   .. The above post show how confused se really is..That guy has satio with bigger battery than what its already  selling with ..how come that happened?  He is from se and he even does not know the real battery capacity of satio. That's strange.. Anyways Omnia hd kicks its ass big time.. and  dont even mention nokia N900 ..


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 29, 2009)

Did a Hard reset and formatted the internal storage. Keeping fingers crossed. 
The main reason, I was staying away from hard resetting was because of the large number of Apps installed and Ngage games. 
I had hard resetted the device some time ago before the update. 

Dreamcatcher and Yogi, please don't make this thread a bashing one. We all know that each of the phones have their own set of advantages and demerits. And each ones are targeted towards a particular segment of users. Be it a Nokia, SE, iPhone or Samsung.


----------



## pawankhanna (Oct 30, 2009)

hey guy's i was playing some cool games in my N86 and its gives fun a lot....
*
Rocketman*
in this game a man is flying in the air and we need to save him from the challenges in the route.....
*nds2.fds-download.nokia.com/fdp/interface/DC_OviStore/Rocketman_screenshot2_256x256-192x192_.png?fid=A0D63WBJODDNBR

Download this game from ovi store
*store.ovi.com/content/7714F3223522762AE040050A873267D3?clickSource=homepage
*
Zum Zum
*you just need to destroy the three ball's of one color and a chains of multi-colored balls will running, You should have time to destroy a chain of multi-colored balls...

*nds2.fds-download.nokia.com/fdp/interface/DC_OviStore/ZumZum_256x256-192x192_.png?fid=A0D63WIVHIBHMV

Download from ovi store
*store.ovi.com/content/770085CA419F9C85E040050A87321ACD
*
Lost Ball*

Move your ball from block to block in straight lines to the exit. With higher levels come special blocks that will drive you mad. Garanteed.

*nds2.fds-download.nokia.com/fdp/interface/DC_OviStore/LostBall_screenshot_a-192x192_.png?fid=A0D63WVKVKFXSP

Download from ovi store
*store.ovi.com/content/770085CA41A39C85E040050A87321ACD?clickSource=homepage
*
Black Shark 2*

in this game lots of  enemy engines, with multiply of hundreds cannons and bombs.

*nds2.fds-download.nokia.com/fdp/interface/DC_OviStore/BlackShark_cover-192x192_.png?fid=A0D63WXGLADMQM

Download from ovi store
*store.ovi.com/content/770085CA41DD9C85E040050A87321ACD?clickSource=homepage
*
Long March

*its like a snake game, there is lots of mini soldiers marching in funny places. also when you pick a marble your marching team grows...i think its relate to the classical snake game....
*
*nds2.fds-download.nokia.com/fdp/interface/DC_OviStore/Longmarch_cover_256x256_I-192x192_.png?fid=A0D63WKQXYSGNI
*
Dowmload From Ovi Store
*store.ovi.com/content/7718D49658F00DC6E040050A87324F87?clickSource=homepage


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 31, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Satio beating N86 .. what a joke!  hee hee.. This premium phone from se even lacks some basic things as fm transmitter, digital compass, decent battery, standard micro usb port, 3.5 mm audio jack, powerful xenon flash, good sound quality, stereo speakers etc etc   .. The above post show how confused se really is..That guy has satio with bigger battery than what its already  selling with ..how come that happened?  He is from se and he even does not know the real battery capacity of satio. That's strange.. Anyways Omnia hd kicks its ass big time.. and  dont even mention nokia N900 ..




What are you trying to infer?the n86 is better than the satio? Trust me, consult a doctor. btw, a xenon is better than an led, weak or not. Lets see what the first firmware update brings. It has tenfolds better proccy than ur crappy n86 and twice the ram. Also the media menu is the best in the business. Not mentioning the cam. Be happy with your watercolored n86. i am out of here.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 31, 2009)

*www.symbian-guru.com/welcome/2009/10/falling-in-love-with-the-nokia-n86-8mp-against-all-odds.html

Even I was looking for a white version ..Seen it in person and its gorgeous !

*theprodigalguide.com/2009/07/20/the-best-phone-nokia-currently-makes-the-n86/


----------



## salman06p0020 (Nov 1, 2009)

The fact that everyone is still comparing N86 with the SE's premium offering Satio talks about how great N86 really is. Can't wait to get this, I would have bought it in a blink if not for my budget problems.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 1, 2009)

Who is comparing the N86 to the Satio?  
The satio beats the N86 in every aspect and they arent similar form factors either.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 3, 2009)

@dreamcatcher- discuss ur satio , aino, etc etc in other threads.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 5, 2009)

Its not that I dislike se, but when even Nokia 1280 has 3.5mm jack then why not satio? 

BTW, I still adore my k750i


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 13, 2009)

*www.theage.com.au/photogallery/digital-life/the-cameraphone-experiment/20091111-i9qw.html


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 13, 2009)

great results....y dont u try something like this with ur n86...


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 15, 2009)

*www.symbian-guru.com/welcome/2009/11/nokia-n86-n82-n97-still-image-comparison.html


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 17, 2009)

*conversations.nokia.com/2009/11/13/a-nokia-world-pictures-from-the-n86-8mp/


----------



## Tamoghno (Nov 18, 2009)

Trying out a n86 right now (typing this post from it) . Best nokia hardware ever , period . Camera better than i expected. And the build quality remind me of  first gen nseries devices.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 19, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> Trying out a n86 right now (typing this post from it) . Best nokia hardware ever , period . Camera better than i expected. And the build quality remind me of  first gen nseries devices.



For camera, ver 20 is a must ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2009)

What is the current price going on for N86 & N82

@dreamcatcher: the best UI experience i ve got is from HTC Touch (i dont know the exact model mybe HTC hero) superb even samsung latest UI screens beat SE


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 19, 2009)

N86 is around 23k here in maharashtra and around 20.5 k in other places in India. N82 is discountinued..

OT- one se handset that I am looking forward too.. and hope it will have a decent battery unlike Satio's 1000mAh ...

*www.intomobile.com/2009/11/18/meet-the-sony-ericsson-kurara.html


----------



## salman06p0020 (Nov 19, 2009)

Finally bought my first mobile phone, the N86. Got it for 20.8k including all taxes.

And I am a n00b when it comes to mobile phones, so need some help from you pros out there. Any website/guides you guys recommend? Any tips? etc....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh,release with the x10. 10th February.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2009)

i wanna see the new symbian with kurrara....this one s60v5 is not upto the mark...no icandy at all..


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 20, 2009)

salman06p0020 said:


> Finally bought my first mobile phone, the N86. Got it for 20.8k including all taxes.
> 
> And I am a n00b when it comes to mobile phones, so need some help from you pros out there. Any website/guides you guys recommend? Any tips? etc....



Check  " all about symbian" ,  howard-forums.com , symbian-guru.com ... etc ..


----------



## dissel (Nov 20, 2009)

Those who bought this phone recently, I have a query to them....

Is the face detection feature available out of the box ?

If I buy this in next month,I don't want to upgrade the firmware by myself to make brick the phone.

I have very bitter/sad experience with my E63.

Any one have any idea about recent possible price in kolkata ? (Priority/Dealer)


Thanks in advance.

P.S:-Or is it worth to wait for X6 (I know it is complete different category)?


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 20, 2009)

No idea if u will get N86 with ver 20 out of the box.. Even if u get ver11 then its great. Cos ver 11 is easily hackable using hellox2 and then u can get ur phone updated to ver 20 using nokia software updater and u can have ur phone hacked. Face detection is added in ver 20 . As far as I am concerned does not make a difference as far as image quality is concerned. It may help in few backlit situations but then I have not such an exp to test it in those conditions. Its a fun feature though and can detect upto 10 faces.

If ur interested in touch devices then u can wait for nokia x6 ..


----------



## salman06p0020 (Nov 20, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Check  " all about symbian" ,  howard-forums.com , symbian-guru.com ... etc ..



Thanks yogi, will check them out.


----------



## BlkRb0t (Nov 20, 2009)

Just bought this mobile, gotta get used to it. And Salman this is my first mobile too.


----------



## BlkRb0t (Nov 20, 2009)

Which network to choose guys, I am confused between Airtel and Vodafone. Which one provides the best network, internet services and free limited SMS's?


----------



## dissel (Nov 20, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> No idea if u will get N86 with ver 20 out of the box.. Even if u get ver11 then its great. Cos ver 11 is easily hackable using hellox2 and then u can get ur phone updated to ver 20 using nokia software updater and u can have ur phone hacked. Face detection is added in ver 20 . As far as I am concerned does not make a difference as far as image quality is concerned. It may help in few backlit situations but then I have not such an exp to test it in those conditions. Its a fun feature though and can detect upto 10 faces.
> 
> If ur interested in touch devices then u can wait for nokia x6 ..



Thanks for replying....yeah, I love to have face detection feature in my phone too...Why not ?It is best for me if it pre-installed.

Though I don't want touch, I am seeking for big-screen/extra space, which is very handy/comfortable during web-browsing...that is my personal experience.

And only touch device currently come with big screen...After reading N97 mini's Cam review I wish the if the same unit will come with X6.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2009)

N82 is dead in the market now....bhooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BlkRb0t (Nov 21, 2009)

What is the use of hacking? My mobile came with firmware 10.xxx, should I update it to the latest one? And any good apps you would recommend? I am still yet to decide on a network, which one do you recommend for browsing & SMS?


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 21, 2009)

With ur phone hacked, u can install any no of unsigned apps in ur symbian phone.. no need to go through the lengthy procedure of signing the app with a certificate for ur particular imei no. It really gives u a lot of freedom to install whatever u want in a symbian phone. For n86 , ver 11 and ver 10 are easily hackable using a software called Hello ox2 and its very easy procedure to follow. But ver 20 can not be hacked using it. But u can update ur hacked phone to ver 20 and due to UDP , ur hack will stay put.  I heard airtel is good for browsing..


----------



## BlkRb0t (Nov 22, 2009)

Any good trusted site from where we can get these unsigned apps? Any must have apps you recommend? How to get N-gage games for free?

Sorry for asking too many questions.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 22, 2009)

BlkRb0t said:


> Any good trusted site from where we can get these unsigned apps? Any must have apps you recommend? How to get N-gage games for free?
> 
> Sorry for asking too many questions.



Check ur pm ..


----------



## BlkRb0t (Nov 22, 2009)

yogi7272 said:


> Check ur pm ..



Thanks a lot, quite a bit of reading to do now.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 22, 2009)

*www.fonearena.com/blog/2009/11/22/black-nokia-n86-8mp-picture-gallery.html


----------



## BlkRb0t (Nov 23, 2009)

How to play FLAC audio files in this mobile?


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 24, 2009)

Try app called core player ..


----------



## BlkRb0t (Nov 26, 2009)

*www.mobil.se/ArticlePages/200909/1...iForum=5&iNoteRoot=147038&iNote=147039#147039


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 27, 2009)

Very good read about the Great N82 ..

*ericscorner.blogspot.com/2009/11/nokia-n82-two-years-review.html


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 28, 2009)

A bit OT , but must read abt samsung omnia hd..

*anphase.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/report-on-the-samsung-i8910-v2-final.pdf


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 28, 2009)

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/1883/yogi186.th.jpg



*img29.imageshack.us/img29/1144/yogi185.th.jpg


*img197.imageshack.us/img197/1866/yogi208.th.jpg


----------



## BlkRb0t (Nov 29, 2009)

Can you recommend any must have apps?


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 29, 2009)

N86 compared to Satio & Omnia hd ..

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/reviews/item/Review_Sony_Ericsson_Satio-part_2_The_Camera.php


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2009)

Is SE C901 better Camphone than N82


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here comes N86 successor- 

*www.phonearena.com/htmls/Nokia-N87-12MP-with-Xenon-flash-in-the-works-article-a_8134.html

Most prolly look like a one.. 


@KaranTh85- No idea .. maybe or maybe not. But I have heard good things abt C901. But overall N82 will still win cos it has great video recording ablities.


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 5, 2009)

Next firmware update ver 21 or ver 30 or whatever its called, is due in last week of december. Nokia people are working on one other update besides this. Also heard of few new features being added. Personally dont need any new features,just the few bug fixes will do. They have added face detection in ver 20. And as I found out it does not make any difference as far as image quality is concerned under normal light conditions. BTW, it can detect upto 10 faces.

There are some rumors that Nokia deliberately stopped v20 due to bugs and broken features, and that users that didn't upgrade FW will go straight to v31 once available.


----------



## Tamoghno (Dec 7, 2009)

Where is the lanyard port in N86 ? is it below */+ key ? i hung my lanyard there and it just keeps coming out every few hours . is there any other way to attach the lanyard or am i doing it wrong ?


----------



## dissel (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks @ yogi7272

I am currently (strange process  ) looking & dloading N86 samples for convincing myself to go for one,and surely ur samples will help.
If I not wrong it is the same place where u clicked earlier after u purchase ur N86 phone & that was in monsoon.

Phone Arena.com reviewed the phone and said it was marketing gimmick of variable aperture and also mention this phone is ok (simply ok ??) for outdoor snap in good light condition. they put some snap which I also d-load are not so good...where as AAS & GSM Arena have all praise. Rafe pic at AAS are the stunner.

Even Dpreview once praise it.

Saw some sample in flickr & I literally fall of my chair, later I realize they are pro & they may did some post processing.

Anyhow u are the N86 experts here...do u know any place where "Aam" user post some snaps which u think not so edited ?

Thanks in advance....


P.S:-
Now N87 news circulated all over the web...and it generates more 'n' more confusion......Once Nokia told they never gona put Xenon on the phone coz battery draining etc etc...but now they back with that.


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 7, 2009)

@dissel -  If ur looking for a excellent camera phone then N86 is the way to go. If ur looking for a gem of a smartphone ( non-touch) then N86 is the way to go, even if ver 20 is a little bit buggy but it does very good for me as far as heavy multitasking goes. 

All my images are default out of the camera.. Non-processed. I have been following all these current camera phones. And all my friends own each and every phone that claim to have great camera. Hence I had first hand exp with all these phones. Only phone which does great as camera, besides N86 in all light conditions is Pixon 12 but it lags behind N86 as far as video recording goes. Go for it .. U wont be disappointed 

Variable aperature and wide angle lens are not marketing gimmicks for sure. Dont take phone arena reviews seriously.

Also all these reviews which are out about N86 were either with ver 10 / 11 firmware. With current ver 20  the image processing algorithms have been improved a lot. For camera ver 20 firmware is a must have.  Want more N86 reviews then follow this thread

*forum2.mobile-review.com/showthread.php?t=84105

About N87 - Nokia never said they are not going to put xenon in their phones. In fact they omitted xenon flash in N86 due to design issues. Their 12 mp will surely have xenon + dual leds setup. No idea if it will have optical zoom as well ..


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys, i have nokia n82(updated firmware) iam not that impressed with its camera performance during day light photos,people faces are coming out dark or washed out  even if the photo is taken in well light condition,some times sharpness is very poor for nearby  trees and landscapes,i tried many settings but the result is same...is there a problem with my phone??
Night shots with flash and video quality is excellent.

sample photos taken with n82  in bright sunny days in automatic mode after auto focusing....but still  pics are bad.

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/241/28062009069.th.jpg


*img687.imageshack.us/img687/4531/28062009068.th.jpg


*img130.imageshack.us/img130/4369/04102009182.th.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 7, 2009)

Make good use of available sunlight .. dont shoot into sun..also try to tweak exposure compensation to see if its helps..


----------



## Tamoghno (Dec 7, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> Guys, i have nokia n82(updated firmware) iam not that impressed with its camera performance during day light photos,people faces are coming out dark or washed out  even if the photo is taken in well light condition,some times sharpness is very poor for nearby  trees and landscapes,i tried many settings but the result is same...is there a problem with my phone??
> Night shots with flash and video quality is excellent.
> 
> sample photos taken with n82  in bright sunny days in automatic mode after auto focusing....but still  pics are bad.



its not camera's fault.its how the auto mode works.when shooting pictures with large very bright  background , camera will try to get the background right.hence it'll under expose the faces in order to get the background right.

You can try using flash when in short range or try to avoid very bright background.


----------



## dissel (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks yogi7272....for your link & comments.


Yes! this the whole thing actually I want for my digest about N86.

Thank you very much.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 9, 2009)

The pixon records better videos than the N86.  Check out gsmarena samples for more info.The top honors are shared by the pixon and satio.


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 9, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Whatever...


----------



## Tamoghno (Dec 10, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> The pixon records better videos than the N86.  Check out gsmarena samples for more info.The top honors are shared by the pixon and satio.




---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------

anyone having problem with lanyard port ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 10, 2009)

You did not have to point it out.I already knew you were one.


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 10, 2009)

@dreamcatcher -- As I said a friend owns Pixon 12 and I know first hand how good is its video recording. When I say N86 does better than Pixon 12 cos its the way it is. Not cos I am recommending N86 . On the other hand Pixon 12 blows N86 in image department due to its better image processing overall and very good 12 mp sensor for a phone with strong xenon flash.


----------



## rehan_mahmood (Dec 11, 2009)

What's new in NSeries phones???
  *tinyurl.com/ycuk4er


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 15, 2009)

Few things I got recently ..

*img189.imageshack.us/img189/4483/yogi319.th.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 17, 2009)

*acurrie.wordpress.com/2009/12/15/nokia-n86-best-camera-phone-evar/

Not the best one ..but a excellent one 

OT- *translate.google.com/translate?js=...olis.pl/artykuly.php?id=308&str=0&sl=pl&tl=en 

Pixon 12 is the best one out there ...


----------



## Tamoghno (Dec 17, 2009)

PIXON12 looks so good mostly because of xenon. if only nokia knew this ...


----------



## BlkRb0t (Dec 25, 2009)

Which is better as an overall phone (music & camera are priority though)? N86 or Pixon? And why? 

I already have a N86 and know how great it is in the imaging department but want to hear how it compares to Pixon both as a camera and a music phone as well as an overall phone.


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 30, 2009)

So its somewhat confirmed that N87 is 3.2" capacitive touch display with 12mp cam , xenon + dual led setup + 1280 x720 @30 fps. And if its OLED display then it will be icing on the cake  and yes it will based on OMAP3440 Processor surely ..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2009)

Great news...source plzz


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 12, 2010)

There was a minor FOTA update available yesterday. The current FW ver. is 21.006.
Can anybody who has updated their N86 confirm the change logs? 

The theme effects seem to have been fixed to an extent.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ver 21 has corrected all the small bugs that were there in ver 20 firmware. Theme effects are working fine and pretty fast. First time using a nokia device with theme effects on and it works like a charm. Phone is very rock solid now even under heavy multitaking. This is the firmware I was waiting since I got the phone in june last year. Camera is improved as well and video recording is even smoother. 

Here is my new Pulsar 220 dtsi 

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/3503/yogi369.th.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 2, 2010)

New ver 21 firmware has made this N86 a real beauty. Everything works fine and superfast. No bugs till date. Pity that we had to wait for whole 6 months for this firmware to release. The phone works very fast even with theme effects on. There is one more firmware due in the end of this quarter, maybe at march end or april first week or so. It will add some new features like multiple face detection and focus which is not being done in any phone till date and also much lesser jpeg compression so that images turn out bigger in size and details are retained much better. Dont know what other features nokia is planning to add. With ver 21 this is the best nokia phone till date  

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/1927/yogi008.th.jpg

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/6496/yogi005.th.jpg

Also the new ovi maps 3.3 works fine on it. You just have to install the file for E52 or E72. The voice navigation is really cool indeed and its totally free..


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 2, 2010)

Yup, Theme effects seem to be working now. Except in some cases like when the phone is turned, the lower half doesn't seem to stay there while the rest part fades in to the animation.

I had faced that "Video recording getting stuck" problem once, post this update.
Last week my friend accidentally sat on the phone and the display panel broke in to 2. Had to spent 2.5k on it to get it repaired from Nokia Care


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 6, 2010)

Great news to all N86 owners. N86 ver 20/ ver 21 is now hacked by PNHT ( prefessional nokia hacking team )  and I have hacked my N86 .. Anyone interested can follow this 

*www.symbiantalk.net/showthread.php?20701-Nokia-N86-Firmware-V20-v21-Is-Finally-Hacked-By-PNHT


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 7, 2010)

wohoo!! great news!


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is new Pulsar 220 S variant - Though its great VFM it looks like a old P200 

*img175.imageshack.us/img175/6199/yogi088.th.jpg


*img175.imageshack.us/img175/7330/yogi089.th.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 16, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> New ver 21 firmware has made this N86 a real beauty. Everything works fine and superfast. No bugs till date. Pity that we had to wait for whole 6 months for this firmware to release. The phone works very fast even with theme effects on. There is one more firmware due in the end of this quarter, maybe at march end or april first week or so. It will add some new features like multiple face detection and focus which is not being done in any phone till date and also much lesser jpeg compression so that images turn out bigger in size and details are retained much better. Dont know what other features nokia is planning to add. With ver 21 this is the best nokia phone till date
> Also the new ovi maps 3.3 works fine on it. You just have to install the file for E52 or E72. *The voice navigation is really cool indeed and its totally free..*



is it so....then i think gprs charges apply...& btw how much is it now(price)


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 16, 2010)

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/8515/yogi038.th.jpg


*img692.imageshack.us/img692/9240/yogi057.th.jpg


*img692.imageshack.us/img692/7906/yogi073.th.jpg


*img16.imageshack.us/img16/6027/yogi074.th.jpg


*img16.imageshack.us/img16/5913/yogi077.th.jpg


*img38.imageshack.us/img38/5173/yogi083.th.jpg


*img38.imageshack.us/img38/192/yogi085.th.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------

@KaranTh85- Voice navigation while walk & drive is free. You need gprs for Agps only which in turn helps get the gps lock much faster. Its not a must have though as ovi maps can be used offline as you can copy all the maps & voice data on your phone's internal mass memory or memory card. Univercell is showing the latest price of N86 as 18k only which is much much more than a steal btw. Ofcourse it costs more in Maharashtra cos of more vat..


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> @KaranTh85- Voice navigation while walk & drive is free. You need gprs for Agps only which in turn helps get the gps lock much faster. Its not a must have though as ovi maps can be used offline as you can copy all the maps & voice data on your phone's internal mass memory or memory card. Univercell is showing the latest price of N86 as 18k only which is much much more than a steal btw. Ofcourse it costs more in Maharashtra cos of more vat..



Thanx yogi....Btw i bought nokia 5233 which s60 5th edition fone.....
& has nokia maps 3.0 installed....but i am confused between Ovi Maps & Nokia 
Maps ??? & can i download nokia maps/ovi maps & use it with voice navigation...


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 17, 2010)

nokia 5230 is officially supported by ovi maps 3.3 ..u can download ur ver and use it ..


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 19, 2010)

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/3412/yogi171.th.jpg


*img534.imageshack.us/img534/3226/yogi129.th.jpg

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/176/yogi152.th.jpg

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/3246/yogi157.th.jpg


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 15, 2010)

Finally Hacked my N86 with phoenix. It had some problem with vista. Installed TTPod and Animation Menu Plus.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 15, 2010)

Good news for all us N86 owners- Firmware ver 30 is coming in next week ..  Its been tuned up to the max for stability as well as few new software elements have been added like ovi maps is being included in firmware. So pls uninstall the latest ovi maps before updating your phone firmware.  Also image processing algorithms have been tuned to max so we can expect a slight improvement in imaging as well which is already excellent to say the least. 

Also since N86 has UDP  ( user data preservation )  , all those people who have hacked their N86 using PNHT method , need not worry as the hack will be carried due to UDP as well as all the apps , games , settings etc..


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanx a lot for this update. Sad news is that, I broke my N86's kickstand day before yesterday. I was watching a movie while on bed and accidently slept on it. Found it out in two pieces yesterday morning


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 15, 2010)

Guys check it out. Ver 30 for N86 is available on NSU as well as FOTA update . I have updated mine and everything is working fine ..


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 18, 2010)

*conversations.nokia.com/2010/03/23/nokia-n86-captures-the-day/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

Guys.Dont get the N86. It has some hardware problems and is facing mass recall and shutdowns in shops across the globe. Brace yourself for trouble if you get one.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 18, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Guys.Dont get the N86. It has some hardware problems and is facing mass recall and shutdowns in shops across the globe. Brace yourself for trouble if you get one.



So ur back .. Missed u ..  Hope everyone trust what u say .. hee hee .. 

What is the source of ur info ?  Just dont post crap here ..  Dont know what is ur prob with nokia devices?  Anyways .. Good luck with ur theory ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

*www.mobilenewscwp.co.uk/News/465444/nokia_n86_hit_by_hardware_faults.html


> Dealers and repair centres report a high number of faulty Nokia N86 coming in for repair, suffering similar problems experienced on the N900 and N97
> 
> Nokia’s N86 handset has come under fire from for hardware issues with its microUSB charging port. The complaints follow similar problems with its N900 and N97 devices.
> 
> Several dealers have reported large numbers of repairs, with customers complaining of a major charging problem – the microUSB charging socket gets pushed inside the handset when customer go to connect the cable.



:yawns:


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sad if its indeed true.. My N86 is 10 month old and I am yet to suffer any hardware issue with it .. Even the slider is rock solid and no probs with micro usb charging port.. Hearing about this issue for the first time ..

@ dreamcatcher - Where were u all these days?  Which is ur current handset ?  I mean which se handset ..


----------



## pushpipsu (Apr 18, 2010)

@yogi7272

heres the comparison b/w image processing algo of diff fw's:

These snaps were clicked at same time with same settings at night (flash on).
Difference can easily be seen.

*img64.imageshack.us/img64/7571/v10086a.th.jpg........*img62.imageshack.us/img62/1360/v21006a.th.jpg.........*img411.imageshack.us/img411/1076/v30009a.th.jpg
v10.086............................v21.006...........................v30.009

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/8053/v10086.th.jpg........*img101.imageshack.us/img101/7686/v21006.th.jpg.........*img338.imageshack.us/img338/2131/v30009.th.jpg
v10.086............................v21.006...........................v30.009

there is some interesting pattern in size of images. (increase and then decrease).

-----ansgp (forum2.mobile-review.com)


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 18, 2010)

@pushpipsu - Thank buddy for posting it ...


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 19, 2010)

Now this is nice comparison between N86 and dedicated point & shoot cameras..

*www.digitalversus.com/duels.php?ty=1&ma1=34&mo1=823&p1=5988&ma2=16&mo2=770&p2=5466&ph=2


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 20, 2010)

So far, so good for me. The charger cable is soft and doesn't seem to damage the phone anyway.  But the data cable which I got, the prongs are really tight. If I put them in, I have to pull it really hard to remove. So, I'm using another softer one from a 5310 Xpress Music model.

V30 doesn't seem have any visible differences to the V21. Picture quality is almost the same for me.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 21, 2010)

Excellent read about camera phones ..

*www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/11423_Damian_Dinning_on_the_practica.php

This is a guy behind N73 , N82 and N86..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

@yogi m using the X10 .


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> @yogi m using the X10 .



Pls post few images in bright daylight , as well as some indoor shots and post it on imageshack pls ..So  we can view it full size. What is the avg image file size ?  Min to max ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure. Will do. the min file size is around 2.5 mb and the max around 3.5 mb. Feeling a bit weird. I mean, I havent had a phone without a xenon for a long time now. k850,C905,Satio-> X10. But a blessing after the crippled Satio. Am never going for S60 again.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 22, 2010)

What was wrong with Satio?  That handset has great potential but need to be supported properly by se like nokia support. How strong was Satio's xenon flash ?  was it as strong as C905 ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 22, 2010)

Well. it wasn't half bad. But the lack of kinetic scrolling was kinda disturbing.Also the menus was terribly cumbersome.you had to delve deep to reach into basic applications. Bluetooth transfer was phail. All in all,  a complete mess. will decide once S^4 comes into the mix.As of now, i suggest you S^1 phones. The camera was really that good initially, but improved a lot after a firmware release. best cam i have used. Video recording was top notch too.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 26, 2010)

N8 specsheet .. *slil.ru/29034858 - pretty fuxxx impressive .. only prob I can think is 1200mAh battery and only 16 gb mass memory for 720p hd recording device . everything is excellent..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2010)

N8 specs r OK but gsmarena gave a bit negative preview
*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n8_previewed_before_announcement_shown_no_love-news-1604.php


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 26, 2010)

@sujoyp- Dude what are you talking about?  Gsmarena just posted a link to a prototype micro preview that is available on mobile-review's russian site. Its not even a proper preview. Let nokia just annouce this device and then we can discuss about its pros and cons. Dont post stupid things ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 26, 2010)

October release at 450 euros. SE will be announcing its 12mp with 3x optical zoom, HD recording in May running Android.Good luck Nokia. I wont go into Samsung. They are probably planning to buy out Nokia.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> @sujoyp- Dude what are you talking about?  Gsmarena just posted a link to a prototype micro preview that is available on mobile-review's russian site. Its not even a proper preview. Let nokia just annouce this device and then we can discuss about its pros and cons. Dont post stupid things ...




Read this
*www.techtree.com/India/News/Nokia_N8_Disappointing_First_Reviews/551-110807-893.html

*www.symbian-freak.com/news/010/04/nokia_n8_gets_criticized_ahead_of_its_official_debut.htm

I agree its just a preview of its prototype...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2010)

hey yogi what do u think of these specs of N8
*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n8-3252.php

only 680mhz and 256 RAM...isnt it too outdated for the top end mobile

The only new feature I see is 720@30fps and HDMI port(that to mini HDMI...Why????)


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 27, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> October release at 450 euros. SE will be announcing its 12mp with 3x optical zoom, HD recording in May running Android.Good luck Nokia. I wont go into Samsung. They are probably planning to buy out Nokia.



and when that se handset will release .. next year or year after that  

We should wait for official N8 announcement and then start commenting .. 680 mhz cortex A8 processor with 256mb ram is more than sufficient in case of symbian os .. and its just proto and this speck  document is old one. Even eldar has disassembled N8 and claiming that other proto to having different hardware . even he is not sure about final product.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 27, 2010)

@yogi-Dude. The Satio was released last October.Where were you?  XD
The Satio2 is probably going to be an Android phone which is miles better than any S60 shiat anyway.


----------



## dissel (Apr 27, 2010)

N8 = No variable apertures, No Lens Protector....Woh,Nokia why didn't put an Xenon flash in N86 & save the all hassle ?

Now Stevee (AAS) will start....anyhow these days there is nothing to read but now waiting.

Any idea about the Indian Price ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2010)

OK yogi we will wait till the final announcement....but I would appreciate some new feature....how abt native divx and h.264 support..or some kind of n-gage 3D gaming


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 27, 2010)

N-gage has been pulled. Dont expect anything pathbreaking in that dept. Btw, the N8 has been officially announced.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 27, 2010)

This is about the mobile-review preview about N8

*conversations.nokia.com/2010/04/27/one-of-our-children-is-missing/

Very happy with N8 , that camera looks to be a super fantastic one. Knowing Damian 
I know N8 will be a truly superb product.. Hdmi port ,720 p video with a 2nd dedicated mic for video, USB OTG , xenon flash whose range is even better than N82, truly 5 band 3g, the largest sensor ever put in a phone etc  etc .. Lack of lens cover is no big deal as that lens is protected by scratch resistant glass..


----------



## dissel (Apr 28, 2010)

n8 seems non user-replacable battery......?


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 28, 2010)

dissel said:


> n8 seems non user-replacable battery......?



Fixed like ahh.. Iphone..

Also,  N8 uses 1/2.0 inch sensor. Thats larger than Nikon L20 . How great is that !!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ if the sensor is that good then its really great....it would surely replace P&S cam then


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 28, 2010)

*conversations.nokia.com/2010/04/27/nokia-n8-revolutionises-cameraphones/

@sujoyp -Buddy the motive should be to have a excellent camera on your mobile which can produce very good results for video / images in almost all lighting conditions.. No point in comparing with dedicated P & S cameras as those will always have lots of space to improve sensor and give better results.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ the ultimate goal of mobile cam is to replace entry level P&S cams...


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 28, 2010)

Very good information about the size of sensors used in various cameraphones

*blog.gsmarena.com/how-large-is-the-nokia-n8-12-megapixel-large-image-sensor/

Interesting to read that N86 has same sensor size as Satio and Pixon 12 which btw are 12 mp camera phones


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 28, 2010)

*www.worldofnokia.co.uk/2010/04/nokia-n8-qa-highlights/


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 29, 2010)

*mynokiablog.com/2010/04/29/8-reasons-to-love-the-nokia-n8/


----------



## yogi7272 (May 5, 2010)

Excellent comparison between N82 and N86 

*picasaweb.google.de/muzito/N86vsN82?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHH3eqz5tX-CQ#


----------



## mandar5 (May 9, 2010)

heyy guys n86 has been discontinued by nokia......


----------



## pushpipsu (May 27, 2010)

mandar5 said:


> heyy guys n86 has been discontinued by nokia......



its not, this rumor spread like fire few weeks before but was not true, same again.
check out status: *www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n86_8mp-2713.php


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello , so how is my thread doing !!  N86 is not discontinued just that currently no stocks are available, hence the common excuse of yeh to abhi discontinue ho gaya etc.. 

N86 is working superbly with ver 30 firmware. There was some dust on my camera sensor hence got it replaced under warranty. There is some change in new camera module with a little bit better camera performance. All the N86 users can hack, mod their devices easily if you already dont know this.. Visit - *www.symbiantalk.net/forumdisplay.php?1-Symbian-S60-Zone

Hacking N86 is a child's play btw, anyone can do it 

@dissel-  Yup , your right on the mark buddy, Current N86 setup along with xenon flash is a unbeatable combination. Its a crime actually that xenon was dropped in favour of design in N86


----------

